# 2012 Illinois Rut Report



## tirty pointer (Aug 17, 2004)

Took a look and didn't see a rut report for Illinois this year. Let's make this the offical page to post rut updates for Illinois.

I'll start. I am in Central Illinois and there are signs of the little guys showing interest. Lot's of new scrapes showing up and few rubs. Guessing the little guys. This dip in the weather should help get things going.


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

haven't seen anything yet, hell i just saw you are from Mark. I work over at Marquis Energy in Hennepin


----------



## tirty pointer (Aug 17, 2004)

PSE CRAZY said:


> haven't seen anything yet, hell i just saw you are from Mark. I work over at Marquis Energy in Hennepin


And you are from Princeton? Hell, we are neighbors.


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

I used to work at the shop in Spring Valley when it first opened, don't know if you ever stopped in there or not but my name is Marshall


----------



## SecurityGuy (May 27, 2012)

Glad to see this thread. Im down in texas and cant get up there until the 11th or 12th. Please keep us updated on what you guys see.


----------



## Hunting_pirate (Oct 25, 2012)

I am from Ottawa hunt some over in bureau county. I will be sure to post rut activity on here.


----------



## MarkBaHoi (Jul 5, 2012)

Buddy has some land in tiskuala. he kills some GIANTS every year. I'm jealous!


----------



## 40-and-a-mule (Aug 24, 2012)

T-9 days from being there. I'll be watching this thread for sure.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Headed out tomorrow morning so I will post my results. This cold front that went through should help greatly.


----------



## hovimaul (Dec 21, 2006)

I am in the Marseilles area. I have only been out 4 times and I have seen 2 deer. Found a few rubs, no scrapes. I have 3 weeks off in November so I will post what I see.


----------



## mckbcat2000 (Feb 6, 2005)

Co-worker reported seeing 2 nice deer this morning, not sure if these deer were looking around for ladies or just going about their business. On our farm, 2 hours East of St. Louis, the small guys are doing their normal thing, my Dad reported seeing a 125-135 buck making a scrape the other day. Other than that, nothing @ this point.


----------



## tirty pointer (Aug 17, 2004)

PSE CRAZY said:


> I used to work at the shop in Spring Valley when it first opened, don't know if you ever stopped in there or not but my name is Marshall


Been in there a few times. Just recently for a new string.


----------



## Whitetail Crazy (Jan 21, 2005)

down to hours from being off for 3 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!! Hunting Marshall and Putnam counties.


----------



## ILHUNTER (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm from the central part of the state. Last weekend had a little buck grunting and chasing does around other than that nothing yet. I'm hoping this cool weather changes things, I'll be out this weekend so I will let you guys know whats going on here.


----------



## jeepinxj (Sep 14, 2010)

I found a scrape and my buddy killed a 6 pointer checking that scrape . Have a 8 on cam during day light so it's coming soon!!!!!!


----------



## larmike (May 5, 2004)

Nothing going up up here (Ogle/Winnebago cty) as far as chasing yet. A few rubs and scrapes on the field edges (which happen about as soon as they shed. Haven't seen any interior rubs/scrapes...but they will be showign up anyday now. 

Was out this morning, had a basket 8 and doe and her fawn come by (separate). Probably should have shot the doe...will tomorrow (Sat.) morning. That's another sign of no real chasing yet...fawns are still w/their moms. Once you start seeing them alone - chasing is going on in your area even if you're not seeing it.


----------



## hooty81 (Apr 1, 2012)

just little bucks moving for me


----------



## McDan08 (Feb 13, 2012)

Had some big boys moving this morning. No shots


----------



## SecurityGuy (May 27, 2012)

mckbcat2000 said:


> Co-worker reported seeing 2 nice deer this morning, not sure if these deer were looking around for ladies or just going about their business. On our farm, 2 hours East of St. Louis, the small guys are doing their normal thing, my Dad reported seeing a 125-135 buck making a scrape the other day. Other than that, nothing @ this point.


What county are you hunting? I hunt Cumberland county.


----------



## rmckee84 (Jun 16, 2010)

Dad killed a good one this morning in brown county, had a decoy out and the buck came across the field to 10 yds to check it out. Things are starting to pick up.


----------



## Hunting_pirate (Oct 25, 2012)

Went out this afternoon. Had two decent bucks come in to rattling but no shot. Saw a bunch of deer moving also.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

I have seen small bucks the last two mornings for the first time this year and I hunt a lot. I also saw two buttons alone this morning. I am not sure if they were chased off or if the Ol doe I found dead was mom. This weather has got to be tempting them!


----------



## Whitetail Crazy (Jan 21, 2005)

Seen a ton of deer this morning but only 5 bucks. All little. The biggest was probably 120" and came trotting in to me rattling. Seen him later scent check a group of does but no real action yet.


----------



## 40-and-a-mule (Aug 24, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## MjBears57 (Jan 18, 2012)

Been out 4 times.....total of 7 Does......I have seen 1 scrape and rub....looked like a very small buck. Seems things should be getting kicked off in the next week or so.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Hunting_pirate said:


> I am from Ottawa hunt some over in bureau county. I will be sure to post rut activity on here.


Hey neighbor


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Friday night was pretty lively..not rut wise just lots of movement...tonight waz prettty slow though...i think. Once the full moon passes itll be starting to ramp up


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Bucks are starting to rub and make scrapes here. Saw one of the biggest bucks ive seen in a long time make a scrape about 50 yards from my tree Friday evening. Buddy hunting down the woods from me had a 10pt come in rubbing up every tree he could find. Unfortunately for that buck, he walked by me and my bow was hungry, and now he's in the freezer. Little bucks are fighting and chasing does around, the big bucks seem to be about ready to start chasing

I am hunting Western Jefferson county around woodlawn if that helps any


----------



## GSPsnFORDs (May 6, 2011)

EDIT: thought I saw one started already: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1858925


----------



## jeepinxj (Sep 14, 2010)

Grunting chasing and scrapes in mchenry county


----------



## ILBowHuntFreak (Mar 12, 2008)

Dekalb County Friday AM. Put some Pure Heat from Real Scent out Friday AM. It got the bucks all fired up. Had 5 come in to the scent wicks. Killed a small racked big bodied 8 after he came in on the drag line and went to my wick. On the drag out I found a pretty serious scrape and rub line. This was on public / heavily pressured land.


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

jeepinxj said:


> Grunting chasing and scrapes in mchenry county


Ditto for Ogle Co. Saw two bucks chasing a doe on 10/26.


----------



## KSHammers1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Was out yesterday morning and saw 4 bucks chasing does...good scrapes and rubs....It's on!


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Yesterday I saw a small buck chasing a doe in the morning and a buck making a scrape.


----------



## shererski (Jun 26, 2012)

Was out Friday evening and saw to small bucks and about a 150" big buck but didn't have a shot but he was very focused.


----------



## J.HASTINGS (Nov 15, 2008)

thirty pointer said:


> And you are from Princeton? Hell, we are neighbors.


I am from Henry, huntng PC between Henry and Hennepin. Saw 10 does this morning no bucks around. Saw a nice one last Friday night trailing two does. Friend down in Peoria county killed a nice 10 that field dressed at 280# Checked it with two different scales only 2 #'s difference between the scales.


----------



## Andrew10 (Nov 17, 2011)

J.HASTINGS said:


> I am from Henry, huntng PC between Henry and Hennepin. Saw 10 does this morning no bucks around. Saw a nice one last Friday night trailing two does. Friend down in Peoria county killed a nice 10 that field dressed at 280# Checked it with two different scales only 2 #'s difference between the scales.


I hunt in Henry getting ready to head down now was out Friday night and rattled in 3 bucks one nice one but no shot 



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 40-and-a-mule (Aug 24, 2012)

BowHuntnKY said:


> Friday night was pretty lively..not rut wise just lots of movement...tonight waz prettty slow though...i think. Once the full moon passes itll be starting to ramp up


And that's right when I'll be gettin in state. :dancing:


----------



## Swampseed (Dec 23, 2009)

Hunted Jackson county, sat till 10:30am and saw just a doe and fawn. Looked around just a little, found 2 scrapes on field edge, nothing in timber, no scrapes no rubs. Do it again tomorrow.


----------



## tdp51 (Feb 5, 2010)

Hunted all weekend in Bureau county near princeton. Morning hunts and mid day showed more deer then my evening sits. Lots of new rubs and scrapes made overnight. Saturday morning saw a 3 year old out cruising at 9:00 AM. Full moon sucks!!!! The next two weeks are gonna be good.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Sunday evening was good movement again doe wise...started early about 440 until just before dark....as i drove home had a really nice 10 chase a doe across the road in front of me


----------



## tirty pointer (Aug 17, 2004)

Here's my update from the weekend. Saturday morning I had nice looking mid 130's 10 pt come in right under my stand and make a scrape. He didn't like that a 4pt was in the area so he proceeded to march him out area. Last night I had a real nice 10 pt bumping does 60 yds from me but never came close enough. Saw lot's of small bucks out on the prowel and a few mature does by themselves. Things will be getting ramped up this week. This weekend should be good leading into my 2 weeks off.


----------



## Whitetail Crazy (Jan 21, 2005)

Rattled in 5 bucks this morn. Two looked to be shooters but wouldnt come close enough to know for sure. They hung up in the brush at 70 yards. Then had 9 pt with 8" brows follow a doe by me at 10 yards. Got a pic if i can figure how to post from phone.
I think I got it.


----------



## buttonbuckiller (Jul 25, 2006)

Whitetail Crazy said:


> Rattled in 5 bucks this morn. Two looked to be shooters but wouldnt come close enough to know for sure. They hung up in the brush at 70 yards. Then had 9 pt with 8" brows follow a doe by me at 10 yards. Got a pic if i can figure how to post from phone.
> I think I got it.


Hats off to you for being able to pass him! Hunting marion county and seeing a few small bucks chasing does, haven't seen the big boys chasing yet.


----------



## Gettingclose (Feb 8, 2012)

Grunted in a giant last night, came in to 15 yards however it was right at dark and by the time he was under me I couldn't see pins! Grundy county. 
I heard him grunting first the. I grunted back at him. Starting Saturday I'll be out everyday till the 19th


----------



## dillio67 (Oct 1, 2004)

Damn...I usually always go out this week but I decided later this year...headed out the 9th staying till end of second gun,hope you guys leave me some!


----------



## Swampseed (Dec 23, 2009)

I have not seen much last 2 mornings. Looks like some guys are seeing action in mornings, was thinking with the full moon do you guys think evening sits would better????


----------



## MjBears57 (Jan 18, 2012)

Was out sunday evening after a good Bears victory. Hit the blind by 4 and had Does on the field by 5:30. A mature Doe came into range and I filled my tag. Still only seeing signs of small bucks scraping and rubbing. Not seeing a lot of movement during the day only on the drive home when its dark. This is in western Will county.


----------



## 40-and-a-mule (Aug 24, 2012)

Bump


----------



## 1231 (Oct 25, 2010)

Haven't seen any chasing. Will be out again tomorrow


----------



## Blaylock6502 (Mar 1, 2012)

Whitetail Crazy said:


> Rattled in 5 bucks this morn. Two looked to be shooters but wouldnt come close enough to know for sure. They hung up in the brush at 70 yards. Then had 9 pt with 8" brows follow a doe by me at 10 yards. Got a pic if i can figure how to post from phone.
> I think I got it.


That is a dead deer in Indiana! I saw a nice ten pointer following distantly behind doe and came to tending grunt and made a scrape he wasn't that big and I would have layed the wood to him if he had come closer but wouldn't get top far from doe


----------



## tirty pointer (Aug 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

Mornings have been terrible for me with deer moving the last 30 minutes only. Fawns still with the does. Took a drive last night and saw a lot of deer in the fields with zero bucks around them. I haven't seen any rutting activity thus far. North central IL.


----------



## Whitetail Crazy (Jan 21, 2005)

Yesterday morn wasn't bad but last night- seen nothing. This morning seen 2 little bucks and 2 does. Walking in I seen a good buck out in the field. I silouhetted him and could smell him since the wind was in my favor. He just turned and walked further out in the field. There were other deer in the field. One doe actually walked closer to me after I gave a few bleats.


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

dblungem said:


> Took a drive last night and saw a lot of deer in the fields with zero bucks around them. I haven't seen any rutting activity thus far. North central IL.


Same here, lots feeding at sunset. Went out this morning and about got blown out of tree and didn't see a thing, bright moon too.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Well on my way home from work last night i seen a decent 8 up on his feet looking down a ridge as i drove by this was SHORTLY after 5pm

Lasalle county


----------



## 1krr (Jul 30, 2012)

Hunted all weekend in greene county, bucks makin scrapes and rubs 70 yards out, one was a 120+ 8 pt. had a small 8 following a doe Friday morning. Saw all the deer in the morning, none in the afternoon. This weekends going to be killer


----------



## Gettingclose (Feb 8, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## robinhood23 (Jun 16, 2011)

saw a lot of does this weekend in central IL, only buck I saw was a basket rack. he was not interested in the does. We are still a week away I believe


----------



## Chubutta (Jun 8, 2009)

I hunted near Pleasant Hill in Pike County Oct 26th and 27th and seen a lot of does with no bucks. I also saw a button with his mom still. I Saw a younger buck trying to get lucky with two does. Its going to start picking up real soon!


----------



## Whitetail Crazy (Jan 21, 2005)

Seen quite a few bucks cruising tonight before dark. Mostly two year olds and a couple of 3 year olds. Seen a couple does get harrassed but not for long then the bucks would continue on.


----------



## Swampseed (Dec 23, 2009)

Did evening sit tonight 4 to shooting time, nothing. With full moon going to try mid day sit. The way it's going for me can't hurt.


----------



## MarkBaHoi (Jul 5, 2012)

Winds were crazy, hunted 2 til dark didn't see anything 

Going to work tomorrow then off Thur-Tue to hunt!


----------



## OzzieH (May 8, 2012)

I will be in S. Ill from Nov 7-13, is this to late or sound just about right?


----------



## rmckee84 (Jun 16, 2010)

Shoot be good, little guys are on the move now.


----------



## bulpitt62b (Aug 12, 2012)

I'll keep checking this thread as I can't get back into the stand until nov. 8th


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Buddy filmed both his boys each kill good bucks the last 2 nights...they were bumping doe groups but the does still had the young.

JEM


----------



## Whitetail Crazy (Jan 21, 2005)

This morning was all does with fawns except for 2 bucks. The 9 point I posted the pic of came to rattle and a smaller buck charged a doe and two fawns then wandered off. She must not have been ready. I still think it is a few days away from the hot chasing.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

I agree i think Friday with the approaching front we could have some excellent action. 
I think Saturday morning decoy RoadKill will be positioned 20 yards out in front. 

JEM


----------



## tirty pointer (Aug 17, 2004)

Keep the info coming. T-2 days for me and then it's 2 weeks off.


----------



## 1231 (Oct 25, 2010)

No rut activity to speak of yet


----------



## orthopt (Mar 12, 2005)

Getting ready to leave for henderson county to hunt the 2nd to the 9th any word from there.


----------



## KSHammers1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Its been windy the past two days....should be moving tommorrow.....hopefully!


----------



## ILbigbucks (Sep 20, 2011)

I have 5 hours of work left then...............vacation!!!!!! I have been talking with quite a few guys seeing mature deer cruising and smaller bucks chasing does. Ill be out in the morning and everyday till the 19th. Good luck to all, and keep the updates coming, I will try to do my part as well


----------



## bowman2242 (Jan 25, 2009)

I'll be headed to west central il schuyler and brown county's this weekend should be a good weekend planning on sitting all day saturday


----------



## familyguy (Mar 11, 2008)

orthopt said:


> Getting ready to leave for henderson county to hunt the 2nd to the 9th any word from there.


You should be in good shape, small bucks are chasing does right now...I saw 24 deer in about 7 hours over the weekend. Nothing big moving yet, but the small bucks are certainly on their feet during the day time.


----------



## Andrew10 (Nov 17, 2011)

My vacation starts Sunday and goes til Thursday... I'll be in Marshall county

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Regohio (Jan 13, 2006)

I'll be in a stand in Pike Cty at Daylight on Friday! Woo Who!


----------



## rmckee84 (Jun 16, 2010)

Here in southern Illinois just drove over grassy lake spillway and saw a slob of a buck checking a group of does.


----------



## panick (Oct 17, 2007)

Buddy killed a 160 ,grunting and lite ratteling,just heard of a big 14 got hit by car.there starting in N IL.


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

I am leaving in a week heading to Logan county for a week I hope they will be up and moving


----------



## bassman417 (Feb 24, 2009)

orthopt said:


> Getting ready to leave for henderson county to hunt the 2nd to the 9th any word from there.


Been pretty slow for me in the evenings. Only saw one button buck earlier this week, start my week vacation sunday so hoping things pick up in the next week.


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Sunday I seen a couple of good bucks "hanging" around some does. Seen a little 6 pointer following a doe but not really chasing. Did see a big 12 overlooking a cu corn field. But he was on protected state ground.

sent from my electronic carrier pigeon


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Buddy just textrd he has a 150 running does around in field

JEM


----------



## beargrizzly (Oct 13, 2011)

I think I'm going to hit the climber up tomorrow and shoot a deer.


----------



## MjBears57 (Jan 18, 2012)

I will be out all day Saturday, Calling for cold weather with a 40% chance of showers in southwest will county.......Hopefully gonna be a great day!


----------



## GSPsnFORDs (May 6, 2011)

I'm pumped! I live in Central IL but most of my hunting is in So. IL. Vacation starts Friday and goes to Nov. 11!! Hunted last Friday in central IL and saw some young bucks bumping & chasing and a nice 3 yr. old spot/scent checking a doe every place she stopped. Weather looks good for the weekend and early next week.


----------



## kentwood1 (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm driving to Union county as I type this.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Another report - Bud had a 170 double drop at 24 yards running a does this morning. He's sitting all day.


----------



## ARthumper (Sep 7, 2010)

Lots of midday movement yesterday. Still young ones, but there were lots on the hoof from 11-3pm


----------



## ilarcher31 (Aug 24, 2010)

I am hunting all day friday and saturday into sunday morning in Clay County. Have seen good activity on scrapes, rubs, and does. Just no buck (on hoof) sightings.


----------



## 22jdub (Feb 22, 2006)

ilarcher31 said:


> I am hunting all day friday and saturday into sunday morning in Clay County. Have seen good activity on scrapes, rubs, and does. Just no buck (on hoof) sightings.


Heading to northern Wayne county a week from Sunday for 5 days, hope that timing is good and the weather cooperates.


----------



## Whitetail Crazy (Jan 21, 2005)

Still nothing in Putnam county. Just got out of tree. Seen 16 deer this morn, only 3 little bucks. Barely even checked the does that were there when I seen them.


----------



## Swampseed (Dec 23, 2009)

Today sat from 11am to 1:30pm saw nothing. Moved to other end of property sat last 3.5 hours till shooting time saw nothing. I am seeing nothing where I at.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

2 2.5s and 7 does and fawns...
Buddy had 3 different bucks at 4pm running a doe...no shot. 

JEM


----------



## YTails (Mar 14, 2008)

Southern Illinois: Lot of movement, smaller bucks chasing does, trailcam pics of big bucks checking scrapes at night. Big bucks will be up and going during daylight very soon!!


----------



## hoyt19 (Jan 7, 2005)

Jo Daviess County here. Seems lost of the 2 yr olds are bumping does around. That being said however, there was a buck I believe to be 6 yrs old, up pushing does at 12:30pm on Halloween. Lots of car/deer accidents at work also, mostly young bucks. I had to put down a nice 10 earlier today that got tagged chasing a doe across the highway,


----------



## tirty pointer (Aug 17, 2004)

Well, hunted lastnight in Putnam Co. Never saw a deer until the last 10 minutes. I had a nice young 10 pt show up along the edge of the corn. Grunted him in to 20 yds. Nice deer, just real thin. This morning on the way to work I saw a big buck with 2 does in a cornfield. Last day of work, then 2 weeks off. Good luck guys......


----------



## HuntIL2 (Sep 16, 2009)

Nice...headed to JoDaviess county tonight to hunt all next week.


----------



## dmason3 (Nov 1, 2010)

My uncle called last night and there's been a lot more sightings of the big boys. He said he damn near hit one drivin around that wasn't worried about the car, just the does in the field. Just gotta finish up this day of work then I'll be hittin it hard for a few weeks. Tomorrow can't come fast enough!


----------



## Hunting_pirate (Oct 25, 2012)

Went out last night saw about 10 does and one decent buck... no shot. no real rut activity


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

I killed a good 10 pointer last night in Shelby county. He was bumping does. I need to figure out how to post pics. It is time to be in the tree!!


----------



## Swampseed (Dec 23, 2009)

Where I am at in Jackson county seen nothing all week. Had a small basket rack 8 feed by at 10am, the best action all week.


----------



## Rut_N_Strut (Nov 25, 2008)

Saw 40+ this morning 12 bucks all chasing does at some point.... It's on


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Killed 130s 8 off decoy last night. 
Check ing does.

JEM


----------



## 40-and-a-mule (Aug 24, 2012)

16 hours til take off.


----------



## Highwaygun (Jun 29, 2011)

Just had bowinkle chase a doe by me could get him to stop. I'm in Jefferson county.


----------



## Jaxon4365 (Nov 4, 2012)

Lots of chasing in Ogle county. Have seen 8 MONSTERS dropped in the last week


----------



## 40-and-a-mule (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm coming. On my way. Driving like crazy.


----------



## Ruthunter87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Saw a bunch chasing yesterday 4 bucks chasing one doe..biggest being 130ish. Then saw a couple of bucks middle of the day driving home chasing..it's on. Unfortunately for me my vacation doesn't kick in until 13th..

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bowhunter_IL_BT (Sep 27, 2011)

I had a lot deer moving by me this morning and saw some chasing going on. Had a nice buck making rubs by me in a thicket so things should be good next several days. 
Kane County


----------



## ARthumper (Sep 7, 2010)

Hunted Friday-Sunday in western Pike. Saturday morning was intense! Saw two doe get bred in the wide open, saw two large bucks fight for minutes, and saw probably 8 smaller bucks chasing doe all day. Sunday was opposite though, saw 20+ doe and buck in same wheat field. Bucks were young and were not pressuring does or harrassing them. They all just grazed until I walked out at dark.


----------



## pirates55 (Nov 15, 2005)

Headed to Hancock County Illinois Friday....Anyone close to that area that could shed some light on what is going on?


----------



## bushwick (Sep 20, 2008)

will county still slow


----------



## tirty pointer (Aug 17, 2004)

This weekend was slow and so was this morning. Haven't seen anything big on it's feet in daylight. If there is rut activity happening, it's not by me.


----------



## archer2 (Jan 31, 2003)

Headed down to Gallatin county Thursday for 10 days... Hoping to hit the timing right....


----------



## 40-and-a-mule (Aug 24, 2012)

Saw 3 does get pushed out of a thicket by something...big boy never showed himself. It's coming but not here quite yet. I've got til Friday.


----------



## Big Willie (Oct 21, 2009)

Deer were chasing last night in so il tonight i saw 4 differnt bucks all alone back in the morning


----------



## Whitetail Crazy (Jan 21, 2005)

Tonight a Fawn was getting chased in field by a small 8. He chased her into the timber, she came back out with the original buck behind her and then another one. She ran off the field again and righr under my stand with both in tow. She went back in timber deep then came running by me again. The two bucks were quite a ways back. The first went by but seen me. He trotted off still in the direction she went. The other one came by on her exact trail with nose to the ground. A good 5 mi utes passed and I looked behind me to see a large body moving through the brush. I got up and readied for a shot. He had nose to the ground on her trail exactly. I drew when he had his head behind a tree. When he stepped in the open I stopped him and let it fly. He piled up in 35 yards. 157 4/8 12 pt. while fetting him there was chasing going on on the next ridge over. Things are picking up fast.


----------



## Whitetail Crazy (Jan 21, 2005)

Figured I better post pic


----------



## KillerKarl23 (Aug 9, 2012)

Congrats!! Nice buck!! I'm heading to Illinois (southern) Wednesday and I hope the rut is rocking in Franklin county


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Nice buck!


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Whitetail Crazy said:


> Figured I better post pic


Congrats Aron, that's a cool looking buck.


----------



## Bowhunter_IL_BT (Sep 27, 2011)

Bucks were chasing does yesterday. Had a nice buck come in yesterday morning around 8am it was so thick hardly could see him but made two rubs. Went back this morning to same stand and the only deer I saw was the one I shot, lol. Nice 9pt. I also think this was the same buck I saw morning before making the rubs and came back.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Nice buck!


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

You guys hunting bedding areas or food source? Or both? Or neither?


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

I leave tomorrow to hunt Greene County. Can't wait!


----------



## Bowhunter_IL_BT (Sep 27, 2011)

Ubet28 said:


> You guys hunting bedding areas or food source? Or both? Or neither?



Its more of a bedding area I suppose cause it is thick where im at and was hunting off the edge of it. I needed this buck to step out into the open meadow to get the shot. Does do bed here but he was in there just roaming around and making rubs maybe just hanging out waiting for does to come in ??? This spot has a few nice pinch points and those are the spots you need to be now or at least close to some thick cover. Like always bowhunting can be a crapshoot !!!


----------



## FallFlight42 (Oct 29, 2012)

Congrats, Great deer!


----------



## FallFlight42 (Oct 29, 2012)

It's still not quite going yet, seeing some younger bucks responding well to grunting and rattling but no real chasing, expect things to really start picking up around mid to late week, this weekend should be pretty good.


----------



## tango039 (Oct 31, 2005)

Ill be out next 3 mornings and will post any info....Im hunting on Northern Kane/Dekalb county border. Buddy that is retired and splits time on the property we hunt says he is seeing deer but no chasing yet. Bucks are up on their feet though so it should turn on any day now.


----------



## WhitetailWriter (Oct 14, 2008)

FallFlight42 said:


> It's still not quite going yet, seeing some younger bucks responding well to grunting and rattling but no real chasing, expect things to really start picking up around mid to late week, this weekend should be pretty good.


Yeah, I agree with you and I HOPE we're right. I'll be hunting Saturday through Thursday and that could be prime time.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Weather is not looking that favorable this weekend. But since it's the only time to I got I'm hunting it anyway come rain wind or whatever

JEM


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Again this morning walking in nothing. I have been stand now for a hr I haven't even heard a thing. I don't know on my farm at least. It's like they up and vanished. I haven't even saw any does. It's a good thing I'm off for the next month. If not I would be getting nervous about now.


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

Checking in here in east central Illinois. Still seeing most does with fawns. Haven't seen any chasing yet. Seeing some cruising bucks but they are younger 2.5s and only a few 3.5s with cruising limited to the couple hours after Sun up and before Sun down. I took a 130" 8 Sunday morning. He was scent checking a group of does.I was able to call him off them with a grunt snort wheeze. I really consider myself pretty lucky to have taken him considering how slow it has been. I think it's still a bit early but it feels like the lid could blow off this thing at any time. Weather is so much better than last year. Hang in there fellas


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Ubet28 said:


> Again this morning walking in nothing. I have been stand now for a hr I haven't even heard a thing. I don't know on my farm at least. It's like they up and vanished. I haven't even saw any does. It's a good thing I'm off for the next month. If not I would be getting nervous about now.


I'm not out there (Dang work) - But but my slew of buds are all saying the same thing about the mornings being very slow - Evenings not much better -
I'm off Friday but I'm thinking the high temps and wind are not going to be too helpful. Forecast looks like Pooo.


----------



## hovimaul (Dec 21, 2006)

I am in the tree in LaSalle county. I haven't seen a deer in 3 days. I have seen 4 coyotes.


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

Plenty of squirrels though. Good Lord!!!!!!


----------



## Andrew10 (Nov 17, 2011)

hovimaul said:


> I am in the tree in LaSalle county. I haven't seen a deer in 3 days. I have seen 4 coyotes.


Also hunt there.. Haven't seen anything... Right now I'm hunting in Marshall county saw a 170" yesterday at first light but no shot... But no deer chasing or anythibg


----------



## joeyp (Jun 1, 2012)

Not Illinois, but central In. Saw seeking on november 1st, and again yesterday. Both were scrub bucks. Nothing really exciting yet.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

hovimaul said:


> I am in the tree in LaSalle county. I haven't seen a deer in 3 days. I have seen 4 coyotes.


If I was oyote hunting I would be tagged out! We are getting ready for trapping season to come in then I will start on the oyote.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Dextee said:


> Weather is not looking that favorable this weekend. But since it's the only time to I got I'm hunting it anyway come rain wind or whatever
> 
> JEM


Exactly my case! Sucks but oh well


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

cujrh10 said:


> Plenty of squirrels though. Good Lord!!!!!!


I'm about ready to do some squirrel hunting also. The dam things driver me nuts.


----------



## dillio67 (Oct 1, 2004)

henro said:


> I leave tomorrow to hunt Greene County. Can't wait!


Where you go henro Im headed out Fri Greene Co
We have 3 guys out there now...seeing tons of deer but few big ones...mostly young bucks trying hard thats it.


----------



## Dwiley (Jun 27, 2011)

Ubet28 said:


> I'm about ready to do some squirrel hunting also. The dam things driver me nuts.


Squirrels done eat all the deer here in So. Illinois. This is pitiful for deer sightings. There's nothin movin


----------



## MUDRUNNER (Jan 13, 2005)

Glad to here i'm not the only one struggling to see deer. Scrape and rub activity has picked up the last two weeks. The only buck I've seen showing any interest in a doe was a dink 3 pointer. I pulled my SD card Sunday, and got a few pics of some nice bucks, but they were all at night. I also didn't have a single picture from the last two weeks between 10 and 4, so mid day movement hasn't kicked in yet either. I took off work tomorrow to hunt, so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

all day sit yesterday - 14 deer, 6 small bucks. some interest from the small bucks, but not much. all of the activity was from 7:00 - 8:00 a.m. and an hour before dark. its early yet. you might have a couple of does in which will get the attention of the bigger bucks if your lucky enough to have that doe around you. if not, your not going to see much. the hot weather coming this weekend will shut down whatever starts this week. next week and the colder weather will jump start the deer again.


----------



## S.B.E.08 (Apr 7, 2008)

Everything here in n rock island county has ben moving from 1 till 430 after. Hat I watched several deer bed and just stay there. Seen one good one chasing and thought she left. Wrong she watched me grab the bow when her boyfriend came in and she told him to take the next exit to albaqureke. Boy was he a brute but the past few nights it has shut off then. The tree rats were even quiet. Gonna take a quick nap be after it. Good luck feller bow hunters


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

Haven't seen a deer all morning which is unusual for us at this farm. Looks like there is a storm front sweeping across the state right now.gonna sit and see if it gets em moving at all


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Again no deer. But got me a oyote.. Dam things are probably why deer have disappeared.


----------



## Bowhunter_IL_BT (Sep 27, 2011)

Congrats on the yote !!! I nailed one last Friday night too.


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

dillio67 said:


> Where you go henro Im headed out Fri Greene Co
> We have 3 guys out there now...seeing tons of deer but few big ones...mostly young bucks trying hard thats it.


Don't know the town, I'm going with people that have been there before. That's how movement has been here in Jersey currently, just small bucks chasing.


----------



## ILBowHuntFreak (Mar 12, 2008)

A buddy sat yesterday AM and had does running all over the place from 7:45 till 8:45 but no bucks in site, sat again in the evening and killed his first deer ever, a small little 3 point with an entire missing left side. This is in Southern Mchenry County. I am going to sit tomorrow AM on same property and see if I can't smack a doe, as I am down to 1 buck tag..... gotta save it for at least a 140 or above with gun season coming up in a week and a half.


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

Sunday morning was a blast(with a heartbreak ending) for me here in northwest Fayette county. Spotted a high rack 10 point down in a bottom field. Got his attention with a grunt but he was mostly nose to the ground and passed by at the bottom of the bluff. I did a short rattle and heard him coming up the hill. He looped around me and was 2 steps shy of being wide open at 15 yards broad side. I had drawed back and just before he stepped into the open he stopped and looked all around then spotted me. He tried to wind me and couldn't but got nervous and jumped back about ten yards. After a couple of minutes he walked off leaving me no shot. Ten minutes later I see another shooter buck with a drop tine. I rattled him over to me and I misjudged the distance and hit low. It was in the lower basement of the boiler room. After a couple of hours I got down and checked out the blood trail. Bright red and plenty of it. But this guy kept going and going. I found my arrow after 100 yards and he was bleeding good for 150. Jumped a fence and headed across a massive open area. He clotted up and I never did find him. Grrrrrr.... I'm still licking my wounds from that one.

I seen a bunch of does last night just before 4 but no bucks. Didn't see anything but the tree rats this morning. Getting ready to slip into the outer edge of some thick creek bottom timber in about an hour. Good luck all.


----------



## kjdmg (Feb 13, 2012)

hovimaul said:


> I am in the tree in LaSalle county. I haven't seen a deer in 3 days. I have seen 4 coyotes.


Ya, I hunt Lasalle too, been out 6 times, haven't seen a deer, until last weekend. I was just ready to climb out of my tree after dusk and heard something milling around behind me, and didn't want to spook it. Sat about 10 minutes listing to it working in, then about 20 deer came rushing in infront of me from nowhere. Well I was stuck up in my tree for a solid 1 1/2 hours past shooting time, because I was so frustrated of not seeing anything times before I didn't want to spook anything. Needless to say I couldn't see a thing but black spots. So don't know if there were any bucks. Judging by there late movement, I don't think there quite ready yet. I sat mornings, mid day, and evenings and that's my .02. Good look boys, I think they are going to turn any day now.


----------



## brim0628 (Feb 28, 2009)

Marion county here, finally seeing bucks checkin scrapes. Still havent seen any hardcore chasing. ****s heating up though


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

I am back out Thursday, looks to be the last chilly day before the warm up and hopefully being out of the timber since Sunday will help.

Weekend isn't looking good


----------



## HunterD53 (Nov 6, 2012)

Young bucks on the move midday in St Clair County. No wall hangers yet but won't be long before they come out to play. Saw 10 deer in the last 3 days, 4 doe and 6 bucks. Now's a good time to be in the woods.


----------



## Obsession63 (Sep 29, 2009)

Looks like a pretty mixed bag of responses here over the last few days...I have spent most my time over the past 10days hunting in Southern Wisconsin, where we have been seeing strong rutting activity since the last week in October. Like every year it gets hot and slows down every few days but overall its been a great rut. I have heard reports from my neighbors saying they have witnessed does being breed in the last few days. Im sure the direct correlation between the rutting activity being hotter in Wisco vs Central IL is weather realted being that it has consistently been getting into the 20's at night....My question is...anyone from the Fulton County area seeing any movement or should I just head back to the farm in Wisco? With the gun season fast approaching I would hate to have not even given the Illinois farm a fair shake before the chaos of opening morning takes place.


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

Lows have been in the lower 30s consistently. Haven't had temps reach the 50s in several days. This is by far some of the best rut weather we've had in a while. Only explanation is that we are a little early. ....... I'm located in east central Illinois Edgar county


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

cujrh10 said:


> Lows have been in the lower 30s consistently. Haven't had temps reach the 50s in several days. This is by far some of the best rut weather we've had in a while. Only explanation is that we are a little early. ....... I'm located in east central Illinois Edgar county


Only thing I can figure too. Temps have been great, wind has been great, just the moon (if you believe that stuff) and maybe just a few days early.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Obsession63 said:


> Looks like a pretty mixed bag of responses here over the last few days...I have spent most my time over the past 10days hunting in Southern Wisconsin, where we have been seeing strong rutting activity since the last week in October. Like every year it gets hot and slows down every few days but overall its been a great rut. I have heard reports from my neighbors saying they have witnessed does being breed in the last few days. Im sure the direct correlation between the rutting activity being hotter in Wisco vs Central IL is weather realted being that it has consistently been getting into the 20's at night....My question is...anyone from the Fulton County area seeing any movement or should I just head back to the farm in Wisco? With the gun season fast approaching I would hate to have not even given the Illinois farm a fair shake before the chaos of opening morning takes place.


Id say stick around for this weekend as it should be awesome BUT....with the forecast of warm weather i don't know..
I did kill a another nice 8 three seasons ago same day and just as warm or warmer...I'll be hunting regardless 

JEM


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

Bright moon is really driving them to night movement, unless you're in their bedroom. With the approaching new moon, big buck movement during the day should give us more sightings during the day. And although this weekend's weather is going to be less than ideal, they will still be on the move. If I need any reminder of buck movement during the rut, I refer back to the 2009 season when I watch a 160" buck walk across my field at 1pm in the afternoon while me neighbor was mowing his lawn. And if you want cold, Monday will bring a refreshment. I will be hunting all day Thursday-Tuesday of next week.


----------



## 40-and-a-mule (Aug 24, 2012)

This morning I had a buck really close as I was walking in. It was dark and I couldn't tell how good he was. About 7:45 i saw a doe run down the levee and a buck walked after her on the other side of the ditch I was hunting. He grunted but didn't respond to me grunting. I checked the area and he had some fresh scrapes. Hung a stand and sitting here now. Hoping.


----------



## Swampseed (Dec 23, 2009)

Had action tonight in Jackson county. 120ish buck bumping doe and fawn around 30 minutes before dark. First rut action I have seen all year.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Hey what would you guys do? The farm I hunt is not good for a Dead North wind. I don't want to miss a day because if wrong wind. But don't want to blow the 2 sets I have up. I wish I could have more stands. But I'm limited to 2 or a climber. Should I just stay home or go and make the best of it? Keep in mind I have one stand that is in funnel at the bottom of a steep ridge. And the other is on top by a bedding area.


----------



## ILL BUCK (Oct 25, 2002)

All kinds of chasing tonight! I was affraid to walk out tonight thinking they might think I was a doe and try and mount me!!!


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Buddy had a 180's he's been after at 2:30p yesterday cruising field edge. Never came by him.

I went for a drive just AFTER Dark - Saw 4 different doe groups - EVERYONE of them had a 3.5 old with them. 
Going to be a Windy, Wet, Rainy weekend but I'll be out there!
SOUTH winds in Central IL for the weekend.


----------



## Hunter999 (Nov 7, 2012)

Finally taking some time off and can hunt either Menard or Greene. Anyone have any idea which area is seeing more activity?


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

Hope your in the woods. This is about the only time off year deer make mistakes. Scent isn't as much a factor when they are love struck our when does are running for their lives. . Besides you never know what direction they will come from during the rut............... You're not gonna kill anything from bed


----------



## dillio67 (Oct 1, 2004)

Hunter999 said:


> Finally taking some time off and can hunt either Menard or Greene. Anyone have any idea which area is seeing more activity?


I have 2 guys in Greene now Im coming out Fri....seeing alot of deer moving.more little than anything chasing and does not really receptive yet.Saw a few shooters on their feet but not active yet....this as of last night


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

Another slow morning gentleman


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Did an all day sit yesterday. It was a long, cold, wet sit. When I pulled in the pasture at 5AM there was a mature buck dogging a doe pretty hard. I watched them in the headlights. I got on stand about 5:30 and had multiple deer walk by in the dark. At 8AM, a lone button buck came by, which is a good sign. Had a spike cruising at around 9, and a 110-120" 9 pointer and a basket 8 were cruising by at 10:30. Then, it started raining and I didn't see another deer all day. 

I'll be sitting all day Thursday, Friday, Saturday, Sunday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, and all three gun days. I would sure hope I'd at least see a mature buck on 10 all dayers!

I'm hunting mostly in LaSalle and little in Livingston counties. I'm feeling really good about tomorrow and Friday. Slightly warmer, in the mid 50s, but I'll have the right winds I need for my spots. Should be much more pleasant than sitting in the rain all day.


----------



## Whitetail Crazy (Jan 21, 2005)

Seen 6 different bucks cruising with nose to ground zig zagging so far this morning. Do nothing more than look when i grunt. I feel sorry for the first doe that they come across. Of the six, two looked good. One being a 160+ ten point. Never got any closer than 75 yards. Been real quiet for a while now though.


----------



## HunterD53 (Nov 6, 2012)

Swampseed said:


> Had action tonight in Jackson county. 120ish buck bumping doe and fawn around 30 minutes before dark. First rut action I have seen all year.


Are you hunting near or at Oakwood Bottoms? Heading down there tomorrw.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Sat for 4 hours this morning and didn't see a deer. Did find this guy walking out. Had a bunch of pics of him last year. Bummer.
View attachment 1515071


----------



## HurtTaxidermy (Oct 13, 2011)

I've been seeing a bit of chasing over the last week and shot this guy on Monday morning as he came in chasing a couple doe...I thought he was alot bigger when he first came up on me and gave me a good 15 yard shot. Would have been a monster in a couple of years but he's still pretty nice. Bought another permit and heading out this evening. Hunting in Perry County


----------



## Swampseed (Dec 23, 2009)

HunterD53 I am hunting private ground just north of Ava, good luck to you. Sat for 4 hours this morning and saw a small 6 point walking through timber feeding. After seeing a little rut action last night thought things were moving in the right direction, took 1 step back this morning.


----------



## tirty pointer (Aug 17, 2004)

Shot a lone doe this morning. Saw 2 young bucks crusing together. Hit the grunt and they came running. Then I saw a mid 120s buck slowing moving along. Grunted at him and he didn't even care. Nothing big sighted yet. Still early I think. Maybe next week will bring the big boys out in the daylight.


----------



## HunterD53 (Nov 6, 2012)

Swampseed thanks and good luck to you too. Hopefully we'll be posting pics within the next few days.


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

You guys are not giving me confidence for tomorrow LOL, I last hunted Sunday and thought a few days off things would changed. Still better than work LOL


----------



## Illinois Buck (Jun 29, 2007)

Sat from 2:30 pm til dark on Monday. Saw 3 does walking the edge of the timber about 3:15. They did not come into the timber I was in. Had a button buck come in alone about 4 pm. Could have shot him several times as he hung around for 20 minutes. 
Tuesday had a small 6 or 8 chase 2 doe across an open corn field into the neighbors timber about 1:30 pm. 
Seeing new scrapes and rubs big no big boys yet. Heard some fighting behind me in the timber Sunday pm about dark and had an 8 point run by like a scalded dog. Never saw what kicked his butt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

Everything feels so perfect in the woods yet activity is still extremely limited


----------



## Rolandd (Mar 15, 2010)

Exact same thing here in PA. I just read Bill Winke's blog and it looks like it is slow all over Illinois.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Terrible slow out here! The rate this going the freaking shotgun hunters are gonna get prime rut. I think it's BS they have shotgun so close to the rut. They already got it easy. In my opinion first season shouldn't start till the end of November. And they should only get a buck tag if a doe was taken the previous year.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Just had a 145 easy in back yard bumping does eating pears.


JEM


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

Ubet28 said:


> Terrible slow out here! The rate this going the freaking shotgun hunters are gonna get prime rut. I think it's BS they have shotgun so close to the rut. They already got it easy. In my opinion first season shouldn't start till the end of November. And they should only get a buck tag if a doe was taken the previous year.


Not sure I agree with that, our population is already low. An earn a buck program would force more does killed IMO. We have enough seasons and tags already. Too many right now .


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

Well said Offroadr. Spot on concerning the rut and shotgun hunters Ubet28.


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

Terribly slow day here in Northwest Fayette County. I was out for all but an hour from 11-noon. Seen one lone doe around 8 a.m. I was pumped up with the overcast and cool weather and a big fat NOTHING. Come on dawn


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Just had this boy walk in but didnt take the shot looked small to me. It was pretty dark thought he was a 4 pointer.. looks to be a 8. How old does look to you guys. 2?


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

Ubet28 said:


> Just had this boy walk in but didnt take the shot looked small to me. It was pretty dark thought he was a 4 pointer.. looks to be a 8. How old does look to you guys. 2?


 1.5, he's not 2.5 yet.


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

Another all day sit today. 3 does came by at 9:50 being pushed by a coyote. Passed a 140'ish deer at 4:30. Zero rut activity, not even a dink cruising mid day. The buck walked out if the thick stuff, got a drink in the creek, walked by my stand towards the food source. he didnt have his nose on the ground...acted like it was Oct, 1. Disappointing for sure.


----------



## Jon C (Sep 20, 2005)

Saw 0 tonight...becoming a common theme for me


----------



## Deer Coroner (Oct 5, 2011)

Slow night, had 2 small bucks come by the tree, one of them stopped to make a scrape.. Saw a boss & a 1/2 driving off of the property at dark, prob a 145+, hope to cross paths with him tomorrow!


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Sat 8.5 hours today. Saw three does.


----------



## IL MO Hunter (Aug 18, 2012)

A doe and two fawns for me tonight. Super slow for me in Monroe county so far. Saw a decent 8 checking does last week, not much else.


----------



## rmckee84 (Jun 16, 2010)

*** guys this is getting depressing. I hope it picks up soon. I'm having the same luck tonite I saw 1 doe and a spike.....


----------



## robinhood23 (Jun 16, 2011)

spike buks were out cruising today. Saw 5 different 1.5 yr old bucks , some were bumpin does. This evening saw 6, this morning saw only one lone spike


----------



## ILLFlatliner (Sep 20, 2006)

Here in east Central IL, I sat there an hour before dawn till dark, a very long day. Saw 6 deer, all bucks, 1 3.5, and the rest 2.5 or younger. 5 of these bucks came by within bowrange, between 9-10 am. The other at 1 pm. Everyone of the bucks were cruising for does. No chasing at all. They have to be doing almost all of their movement at night and are bedded well before daylight. Then they get up for a bit, cruise, then bed again till dark. Evenings are horrible lately. Dreading the weekend southeast winds, and high temps, and I'm sure there will be high winds. DE JA VU from last year. Tuesday should be spectacular! Guys we should be seeing some chasing by this weekend, keep posting!!!!!


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

Another brutal evening in east central Illinois. Saw something big day across a field 200 yards through the woods from my stand. Other than that nothing tonight. Had a small fork horn cruising this morning. That was it for the day. Slow slow


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

A buddy of mine just got back from Hardin county. Said he seen one doe and only button bucks and year and a half olds.
Did say when he got home there was a "big" one across the road from his driveway.


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

Saw a small 8pt tonight near dark, and 6 does. So far no big boys other than the trail cam pics I have at night. Bucks are moving a lot at night, but we'll see how it gets for the next 4 days. I will be hunting, and that is about it.


----------



## Obsession63 (Sep 29, 2009)

Are we seeing an early lock down? Seems as thou the rutting activity was clearly hotter beginning or middle of last week, maybe we have seen a few choice does become ready and all the big boys we are headed to the woods looking for are just straight locked down!


----------



## Bowhunter_IL_BT (Sep 27, 2011)

Obsession63 said:


> Are we seeing an early lock down? Seems as thou the rutting activity was clearly hotter beginning or middle of last week, maybe we have seen a few choice does become ready and all the big boys we are headed to the woods looking for are just straight locked down!




While dropping my buck off to the taxidermist I saw a smaller buck on the tail of doe standing out in the middle of a corn field. It popped in my mind that the breeding phase may vastly be approaching and locking down. In years past I have seen where its great for a few days and then nothing for days after that. All you can do is get out and hunt and not give up. If breeding phase does kick in soon need to go to the does and they will be in bedding areas more than likely.


----------



## rmckee84 (Jun 16, 2010)

The only evidence I have to say they aren't in lock down is that more than half of the does I have been seeing still have fawns with them. I hunted west central Illinois Thursday through sunday, now I'm back home hunting here if southern Illinois and I'm seeing the exact same lack of action. I just don't think the does are ready, at night I have seen groups of bucks standing with groups of does, but not really pressing the issue.


----------



## GSPsnFORDs (May 6, 2011)

rmckee84 said:


> I just don't think the does are ready, at night I have seen groups of bucks standing with groups of does, but not really pressing the issue.


I agree. I live in central IL but am from Southern IL (hunting and visiting family & friends...late night tonight. lol) but have been hunting hard all week...I still hunt with all of my old friends and we're seeing/saying the same things, or lack there of. The only chasing we've seen is from small bucks. We've seen some 3 yr. olds scent checking and lightly bumping does. I saw a nice mature 150" 8pt. crusing tonight, with the wind (***?), through a corn field so that he could get into a thicket before dark and check does, or so I assume...he was on a mission and had a plan of some sort. Coming back from my friends place, I saw a nice 150" 10pt. along the road with a doe...he was "with" her but he wasn't dogging her. From what I have seen the interest is there, somewhat, but I don't think things are quite to that point yet which baffles me b/c this weather has been damn near perfect at my spots for things to really kick off. Frustrating...


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

rmckee84 said:


> The only evidence I have to say they aren't in lock down is that more than half of the does I have been seeing still have fawns with them. I hunted west central Illinois Thursday through sunday, now I'm back home hunting here if southern Illinois and I'm seeing the exact same lack of action. I just don't think the does are ready, at night I have seen groups of bucks standing with groups of does, but not really pressing the issue.


I agree. I saw a fawn run up to a doe yesterday and start suckling off of her. She didn't allow it for long, but still, that's showing me the does aren't ready. When they are is when I will see the big boys.


----------



## hoyt19 (Jan 7, 2005)

I sat yesterday from 12:30 till dark. I don't think I was without a deer sighting for more then 10 minutes my entire sit. Lots of 1.5 and 2.5 year olds bumping and chasing does. I didn't see a buck that looked over 2.5 though. One of the does I saw still had both her fawns with her. I also did see a few fawns/ button bucks running solo. I'm guessing we are still a few days off, but who knows. BTW, I hunt Jo Daviess County.


----------



## 10-pointer (Nov 7, 2010)

Saw to monsters laying in horse weeds after a doe it is starting


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

Saw some shooter bucks pushing does on our drive over this morning. Have already seen 3 does w tail high on stand this morning.hoping that someone flipped the switch???


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

How's everyone's morning going? Mine is you guessed it. Slow. Hunting doe decoy and grunting no luck though.


----------



## FallFlight42 (Oct 29, 2012)

They are chasing, 90 percent of the activity is goin on well after dark at least in my area (W.Central IL), and majority spending daylight hours recovering or just inactive, don't ask me why this is. I haven't seen day time rut activity like this since I started bow hunting, it's slower than slow. I thought the whole chasing thing going on at night was bs when my friend told me thats what they are doin in (S.Western WI), he was right though witnessed myself the past 2 nights 7p-midnight was consistent of pretty hard chasing, very strange in my opinion. I would think your best chance of seeing some increased day time movement would be between the times of 10-2 or 10-3 hopefully catch them during the middle of the day were they might get up to move a bit before they go bed again until they get up again after dark hits. beats me your guess is as good as any, dont know until you try.


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

Ubet28 said:


> How's everyone's morning going? Mine is you guessed it. Slow. Hunting doe decoy and grunting no luck though.


I have not seen a thing, slower than last sunday, last time I was out, frustrating


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

offroadr said:


> I have not seen a thing, slower than last sunday, last time I was out, frustrating


I'm in tazwell county.. All of my movement has been at night and with very little light left. I honestly just don't get it.. I think I'm head in and get some rest I'm running in 3 he's sleep.. Be back in stand by 1.. GL everyone


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

The only thing that I can see thats tieing this after6pm activity and through middle of the night activity is the moon phase. Yes I said it. I'm not a big believer per say but if you look at the under foot times and the above - it's putting activity right in the times that we cannot hunt..mornings are looking better I guess.


THURSDAY 

Sun:
Rise: 7:07 AM
Transit: 11:58 AM
Set: 4:49 PM
Moon:
Rise: 12:43 AM
Transit: 7:20 AM
Under Foot: 9:00 AM
Set: 1:48 PM
Moon Phase:
Waning Crescent
32% Illuminated 
Good Activity:
11:43 PM(p) - 1:43 AM
12:48 PM - 2:48 PM
Excellent Activity:
5:50 AM - 8:50 AM
7:30 AM - 10:30 AM

FRIDAY 

Sun:
Rise: 7:08 AM
Transit: 11:58 AM
Set: 4:48 PM
Moon:
Rise: 1:52 AM
Transit: 8:08 AM
Under Foot: 9:00 AM
Set: 2:14 PM
Moon Phase:
Waning Crescent
23% Illuminated 
Good Activity:
12:52 AM - 2:52 AM
1:14 PM - 3:14 PM
Excellent Activity:
6:38 AM - 9:38 AM
7:30 AM - 10:30 AM

SATURDAY 

Sun:
Rise: 7:10 AM
Transit: 11:58 AM
Set: 4:47 PM
Moon:
Rise: 3:04 AM
Transit: 8:58 AM
Under Foot: 9:00 AM
Set: 2:43 PM
Moon Phase:
Waning Crescent
14% Illuminated 
Good Activity:
2:04 AM - 4:04 AM
1:43 PM - 3:43 PM
Excellent Activity:
7:28 AM - 10:28 AM
7:30 AM - 10:30 AM



SUNDAY 

Sun:
Rise: 7:11 AM
Transit: 11:58 AM
Set: 4:45 PM
Moon:
Rise: 4:18 AM
Transit: 9:51 AM
Under Foot: 9:00 AM
Set: 3:15 PM
Moon Phase:
Waning Crescent
7% Illuminated 
Good Activity:
3:18 AM - 5:18 AM
2:15 PM - 4:15 PM
Excellent Activity:
7:30 AM - 10:30 AM
8:21 AM - 11:21 AM


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

Ubet28 said:


> I'm in tazwell county.. All of my movement has been at night and with very little light left. I honestly just don't get it.. I think I'm head in and get some rest I'm running in 3 he's sleep.. Be back in stand by 1.. GL everyone


I am in tazwell county too for bow


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

offroadr said:


> I am in tazwell county too for bow


You hunting state ground?


----------



## 62backwoodsboy (Aug 16, 2006)

I have been on vacation this week and have seen a grand total of 4 deer. one small 8pt. monday around 5p.m., a small 10 pt. on wednesday morning around 8:30 and saw 2 doe's just after sunrise this morning. I am hunting in Clark county. Been a long slow week so far.......but sure beats being at work !


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

This buck come and checked the scrape i made 2 days ago. Its not the best video but if you pause it as soon as it starts you can see the rack a little better. This deer looks to be pretty good size but still young. What do you guys think?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

big buck out chasing does this morning! its finally here boys!!!!


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Both me and my hunting partner saw 0 deer this morning. Sat for 4.5 hours.


----------



## Greenhorn67 (Jul 25, 2008)

I've been out multiple days in a row here in Peoria county.
I haven't seen anything unless it was after shooting light and that is just does with yearlings. 
Frustrating to say the least!
I have been sitting all day at times with not even so much as a spike walk by.
Alsheimer can suck it!


----------



## MUDRUNNER (Jan 13, 2005)

Man, I think I wasted a vacation yesterday. My butt was in the stand all day with the exception of a 45 minute break for lunch. Only seen a spike at noon and a 2 1/2 yo 8 at 5. Neither buck had there nose down or gave any signs of aggression. Probably has to be the slowest November hunt i've ever had, and I got rained on all morning. It's been a slow year so far for me.


----------



## MjBears57 (Jan 18, 2012)

outdoorsman3 said:


> big buck out chasing does this morning! its finally here boys!!!!


Its not on in LaSalle or Will counties yet. I have not seen a singe buck yet this year during daylight at either of my spots. Plenty of Does in the field starting around 430pm now with the time change and plenty of bucks on camera from 9pm-3am. Cant stand it! I am going to be out before dark til 3 saturday, afternoon til the bears game sunday, and all day monday......Im hopin to see some good action if things heat up!


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

MjBears57 said:


> Its not on in LaSalle or Will counties yet. I have not seen a singe buck yet this year during daylight at either of my spots. Plenty of Does in the field starting around 430pm now with the time change and plenty of bucks on camera from 9pm-3am. Cant stand it! I am going to be out before dark til 3 saturday, afternoon til the bears game sunday, and all day monday......Im hopin to see some good action if things heat up!


The bears game? For one its a Sunday night game. 2 they are finally running into tough teams and will get beat the next two weeks in row! Go pack go!


----------



## sockmo (Sep 14, 2011)

havent seen anything in the morning sits. nothing starts happening til after 3:30ish. seen a nice buck on other side of field that responded to rattles and grunts and came charging for a few hundred yards until he picked up some scent and darted into the woods.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Well here’s my delimma – I had the No1 I’ve been after at 40 yards last Friday and at 30 yards last Saturday night just after dark..couldn’t see pins
I had my Boss decoy out both nights. Friday I had a good 8 that was on the decoy for 20 minutes - I decided to kill him. 15 minutes later the big guy came out and made his way over after messing with some does – He didn’t give a rats about that decoy at 40…next night (Friday), Same thing..30 yards and all he did was look over at it and continue on to the does in the field…
*SO – Do I bring the decoy tonight and try it again?* He has seen it and hasn’t really cared at all about it. It has a set of real antlers on it btw. NO SCENT on decoy. 
There are other really good 150-160 bucks in that area…but he’s 180+ and clearly the king of that area.


----------



## Bowhunter_IL_BT (Sep 27, 2011)

You people on here need to understand that this rut process is not a 100 yard dash and its a process. Not all does are going to come into estrus at the same time. When all else fails you just gotta keep hunting hard and not give up. Things should still be good this weekend unless the warm temps supress their movements. When hunting these big bruisers its always a crapshoot!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Ubet28 said:


> The bears game? For one its a Sunday night game. 2 they are finally running into tough teams and will get beat the next two weeks in row! Go pack go!


GO PACK GO!! can all the bears fans remind me who beat your team? lol


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

Ubet28 said:


> You hunting state ground?


No my own


----------



## FallFlight42 (Oct 29, 2012)

Like I said earlier, 90 percent of the aggressive activity is happening at night for some reason, its not because the does aren't starting to get hot or are not already hot yet, if don't believe me hop in your truck at around 7 or 8 o'clock tonight and take a slow drive around some heavy timbered areas and fields for about half hour and see for yourself... its wierd


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

Seen a nice 8(3.5 I think) this morning. He was well over a couple of hundred yards away across a field. I rattled and he came over. He got within about 40 in some thick brush but never came any closer for a better look. Didn't respond to grunting. Eventually got aggressive on the grunt but he wasn't to interested. A 1.5 popped up as well just as the 3.5 was getting close to me. Neither one was in a big hurry though they both spent a lot of time with nose to ground. The 1.5 got a free education as I gave myself away to him trying to pull the other one in on the grunt.


----------



## FallFlight42 (Oct 29, 2012)

FallFlight42 said:


> Like I said earlier, 90 percent of the aggressive activity is happening at night for some reason, its not because the does aren't starting to get hot or are not already hot yet, if don't believe me hop in your truck at around 7 or 8 o'clock tonight and take a slow drive around some heavy timbered areas and fields for about half hour and see for yourself... its wierd


which I never was a real firm believer in the whole moon besides the 3 or 4 days before and after a full moon i have found that deer activity is not as good, its vice versa with no-moon. the past 4 days the temperatures have been right what they should be if not a tad cooler than average for this time of year, soo that shouldn't be the cause for the strong night activity, ands its not like he had a full moon within the last week, we are actually a week away from a new moon phase, so you wouldn't really think that lunar effects on the deer would not be strong enough to make that day time activity almost non-existent, Idk what it could be or what is causing it, all i know is that its eff'd and somethin has to give soon, so hopefully this strong front comin through sunday puts a 360 degree turn on what the current pattern they are on now.


----------



## MjBears57 (Jan 18, 2012)

outdoorsman3 said:


> GO PACK GO!! can all the bears fans remind me who beat your team? lol


Im a true Bears fan and not afraid to say that the packers beat us...... embarrassed us actually......Luckily we get another chance to get a win. Its gonna be a good ending to the season.


----------



## MjBears57 (Jan 18, 2012)

Ubet28 said:


> The bears game? For one its a Sunday night game. 2 they are finally running into tough teams and will get beat the next two weeks in row! Go pack go!


Just statin im hunting til dark. The Bears have 2 very tough opponents and hopefully we put up a good fight in each game. Maybe if the Bears win the Rut will kick in!


----------



## 1krr (Jul 30, 2012)

Been hunting everyday since last Friday. I definitely believe I wasted my vacation. Haven't seen a thing


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Just got pics of 2 GIANTS killed last night in Central, IL. Can't post pic - No permission


----------



## spec (Dec 13, 2005)

Bowhunter_IL_BT said:


> You people on here need to understand that this rut process is not a 100 yard dash and its a process. Not all does are going to come into estrus at the same time. When all else fails you just gotta keep hunting hard and not give up. Things should still be good this weekend unless the warm temps supress their movements. When hunting these big bruisers its always a crapshoot!


AMEN brother!!! There is a guy that knows what is going on. Great post!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

BHBT - I agree with ya - but usally we have had better action leading up to 9-10th than we've seen lately is all. 
We're all goign to go at it hard this weekend I'd imagine regardless if there are no deer or not lol! 
On a good note my bud spotted my No1 with a doe after dark 150 yards from my neck of the woods last night. So hopefully tonight things will finally come together!


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Saw 9 slick heads this morning in one group but no antlers.


----------



## Dwiley (Jun 27, 2011)

Finally seen some action that resembled ruttin activity. One more day to hunt I think we came a week too early. Looks like it's about to start, the shotguners may hit it wide open.


----------



## hovimaul (Dec 21, 2006)

Saw a few deer last night. Some fawns with moms and some does alone. Two bucks that were seeking but no chasing. I have two new scrapes very near one of my stands that were made from 10a -2p. I am hoping for a big turn Monday or Tuesday. I haven't seen a shooter yet this year. My buddy shot a 120s 8 last night. He hasn't shot a deer in 3 years so for him it was a good deer


----------



## S.B.E.08 (Apr 7, 2008)

Have seen a bunch of does and a few shooters nothin close. Been huntin solid since the 26 of oct. every eve. What I have seen is that the big ones are with a doe. I mean big as 150 or above. Not much chasing going on by little ones yet a lot of nosing bout it. 5 bucks in the 140s and up to 180 s have been taken in the last wk in a 5 mile radius of me. All were tight on a doe. Had a chance at a bruiser 2 nights ago but the doe circled back and caught me as I was drawing. Oh well he didn't know what was going on but he didn't stay to find out. Action for me has been from 430 till dark. Only thing I can say is hunt your core group of does right now and if at all possible find that lone doe spot. The big ones aren't locked down but they are finding a receptive one and sticking by her side. Moon phase if it's true. Next week is supposed to be crazy. Good luck throw seams


----------



## Deer Coroner (Oct 5, 2011)

Saw 3 bucks, 1 of which was a stud 150+ chasing the same doe around 10:30 am ( McLean county). Typing this from stand, nothing has moved in the pm yet.


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

Sat sunup to sundown without seeing a single deer while in the stand. Walking back home, there was a group of does out in the field. This is the same group of does I have on cam back in October, and I don't think they have been split up since. They also have their fawns. I don't think the majority of does have come into estrus quite yet, which is preventing me from seeing the big bucks move during light.


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

Sat from 1 until dark. Neither hide nor hair.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

MjBears57 said:


> Just statin im hunting til dark. The Bears have 2 very tough opponents and hopefully we put up a good fight in each game. Maybe if the Bears win the Rut will kick in!


 I have to say you are one of best bear fans i have never met. Most would of went off the handle to those comments. But you my friend are a class act. Thanks for being a good sport about the ribbing. My dad mom brother all my family is bears fans i have to listen to them every sunday. I was lone the ranger 20 years ago when i started liking the packers. Now I have one of my twins my daughter wife and my 3 step kids all packers fans.


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

They started chasing today.

They *WILL *be in lockdown by the end of the day Sunday!

If you don't believe me, here's a video that I shot from my stand at 5 P.M. this evening.






You can hear this fella grunting every step he takes.
If you aren't seeing bucks chasing, you either have way too many does, or you are not hunting on the X!


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

well although itll be gail force wind this weekend ill be out all day sat and sunday......goin to go out about 8-9 and sit all day


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

All the deer on my place are nocturnal. I wondered why I haven't seen much. Trail cam proved it tonight. I finally found what is making my signature nice 8 with the entire right side broke off. I grrr


----------



## FallFlight42 (Oct 29, 2012)

Yup im sittin all day on saturday, but you going to have to take a day or two off deer hunting to go for the ducks, you don't get a front that causes a push like this one every duck season, I can't pass that up.


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

It's on boys!


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

Tomorrow is going to be *THE* day to hunt this year.

I promise, it's all going to go downhill from there. 

Do not miss tomorrow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

offroadr said:


> All the deer on my place are nocturnal. I wondered why I haven't seen much. Trail cam proved it tonight. I finally found what is making my signature nice 8 with the entire right side broke off. I grrr


LOL darn Phone! All my SIGN, not signature


----------



## squid77 (Aug 12, 2009)

Bucks chasing at two of my three spots in Randolph Co. Near Walsh and On the Mississippi river at Modoc.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Killed a good 10. tonight
Pics tomorrow!

JEM


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

B&C stud down.get in your stand!


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

copterdoc said:


> Tomorrow is going to be *THE* day to hunt this year.
> 
> I promise, it's all going to go downhill from there.
> 
> Do not miss tomorrow!!!!!!!!!


Well lets hope!!


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

I did another all day sit today. Between 6:30-7:30 I saw 9 deer. 4 younger bucks and does and fawns. Bucks were nudging the does. I didn't see another deer until 4. Saw three more bucks, all cruising around, one was a nice 110" 8-pointer. Still no hard chasing, not much mid day. 

Gonna sit all day tomorrow. It's gonna get good eventually. Any time now.


----------



## 2birddogs (Nov 6, 2012)

Same thing here in Bureau Co.all does no bucks *** coyote's are thick this year.


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

2birddogs said:


> Same thing here in Bureau Co.all does no bucks *** coyote's are thick this year.


 If you have tons of does, the bucks don't need to chase. So, they won't!

If you've got 5 times as many bucks (like I do), you know right away when a doe goes in.
It stirs up the woods right now!


----------



## jrb70 (Jul 9, 2008)

2birddogs said:


> Same thing here in Bureau Co.all does no bucks *** coyote's are thick this year.


yotes are crazy this year.... but I got one so far


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Trying again this morning. 20 hours in 4 different stands in two days and yet to see a buck. Ugh.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Well after this morning I will have 50 hrs in a stand in 4 days. And have saw 1 buck


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Here he WAS in August. Going to get pics today. 

JEM


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

In the stand this morning again; heard chasing in the dark, go figure. I'm taking the evening off, but will get down about 1:30 this afternoon. I'd like to see one buck before it gets warm this weekend.


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

I've already had two bucks it this scrape out in front of me this morning


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

4 does 1 buck so far.


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

Has anyone considered that blue tongue may have hit harder than we thought?


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

Rattled in a small 8pt. My county has no confirmed cases of blue tongue, and I haven't found any dead deer.


----------



## MUDRUNNER (Jan 13, 2005)

cujrh10 said:


> Has anyone considered that blue tongue may have hit harder than we thought?


I think that has something to do with it. Between the four of us that bowhunt the property we've seen at least a 20-30% drop in deer sightings. We only found one dead by the creek, but in October buzzards were flying around everywhere so I know there were more laying around. We would see 30-40 buzzards flying around on a morning sit....pretty freaky.


----------



## FallFlight42 (Oct 29, 2012)

In some area's than others yes, do I think it's the cause for lower amount of rut activity so far this year, no. Some years rut movement is good 5-7 days earlier than normal, and others its 5-7 days later than normal, it's startin to pick up you will see the daytime activity really start to pick up in the next few days, keep at it.


MUDRUNNER said:


> I think that has something to do with it. Between the four of us that bowhunt the property we've seen at least a 20-30% drop in deer sightings. We only found one dead by the creek, but in October buzzards were flying around everywhere so I know there were more laying around. We would see 30-40 buzzards flying around on a morning sit....pretty freaky.


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

Literally dead since 6:45. I hope the next 4 days are better than my first two.


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

So far today: Deer- zero. Yotes- 2.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Jeff K in IL said:


> Literally dead since 6:45. I hope the next 4 days are better than my first two.


It has been that way for me all week. I know it sounds crazy but I feel confident in leaving my stand at 8am. I do how ever get in by 1 but honestly I could wait till 3:45 and be ok at this rate.

I'm breaking out the climber I just bought a couple months ago this afternoon. I'm moving to try a pinch point. I'm little worried I have only used one 1 time. That's why I haven't used the brand new viper sd I have. Sonic any one has any pointers for me to get over my fear. By all means speak up.


----------



## Gus_IL (Feb 24, 2004)

Jersey County report (SW IL), we saw buck activity perk up around Halloween and it's slowed down the last 5-6 days... this is pretty typical for us. Does are still grouped up, bucks are cruising a bit more but mostly still at dark. Between our hunts and our cameras we can pretty much say we've had no chasing activity yet. Does haven't popped into esterus, but the bucks testosterone levels are amping up and they are ready to go. The next 3 days of heat will probably shut down most daytime activity, but next week starting with rain/snow on Monday things should hopefully go into full swing chasing phase.


----------



## bulpitt62b (Aug 12, 2012)

Pulled into my spot this morning about 5:20 & had 3 bucks chasing a doe right in front of me. They darn near ran circles around the truck. Set up my decoy & about 6:45 3 doe pop out 75 yards behind me. I don't think they liked the decoy much, 1 starred at it for awhile, then they slowly worked away from me. Wind starting to pick up now, nothing moving. In Sangamon county.


----------



## KSHammers1 (Oct 9, 2009)

This whole week has dropped off substantially....saw two small deer at first light but nothing else moving n nothing on cams....back to work on monday...


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

offroadr said:


> All the deer on my place are nocturnal. I wondered why I haven't seen much. Trail cam proved it tonight. I finally found what is making my sign, nice 8 with the entire right side broke off. I grrr


bummer


----------



## Chris101 (Dec 19, 2010)

I saw 2 fork horns, one small basket 8 twice, once following a doe from one patch of timber to another, and what looked like a decent 8 or 10 walking through the brush. I actually saw 2 bucks crashing through the timber chasing does this past sunday morning. I'm hunting in Montgomery county.


----------



## notbulbous (Jun 26, 2007)

Saw four does slowly moving and eating. All individual does. Last doe at 7:45am. 

My dad saw handful of does, a spike and two small 8pts. No evidence of real rut activity.

Monday-wed should be nice when the temp drops. I hope


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MjBears57 (Jan 18, 2012)

Ubet28 said:


> I have to say you are one of best bear fans i have never met. Most would of went off the handle to those comments. But you my friend are a class act. Thanks for being a good sport about the ribbing. My dad mom brother all my family is bears fans i have to listen to them every sunday. I was lone the ranger 20 years ago when i started liking the packers. Now I have one of my twins my daughter wife and my 3 step kids all packers fans.


Thanks for the kind words sir!


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

A half rack basket 8 and another small 8 of sorts off a a ways through the timber for me this morning over in Shelby co.


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

I sure hope it gets going soon. I feel like I am sitting out there during mid-October, and this weekend's temps won't make me feel much different. The amount of sign on my property is astounding; I've never seen the amount of scrapes and rubs I have. I have a possible 160" buck, and a 140" 8pt on camera, but both of these got caught on camera last weekend. Sure seemed to be more rut activity then.


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

It's friggin hot!


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Yes sir.. I had to go home to change clothes..


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

its ON now...had 160 buck nose to the ground running around crazy...saw 4 other little bucks running wild no does....this morning I saw 4 does and one litle bucks..deer movement this morning was before sun rise nothing after ...but this afternoon bucks were moving at 3:45 till dark...good luck yall


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

Big fat zero this morning but I did have to crawl out at 9. Didn't get back in until 3 and seen a doe and 2 fawns with a 2.5 yr. old 2 pointer I call Double Trouble(lol) close behind. Other than that nothing. I'll be hunting hard all weekend and next week until Thursday night. Going by the forecast I'm licking my chops for Monday morning to get here.


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

Well, if I'd a blinked, I would have missed it, but I'm saying that it's over. 

Stick a fork in it.
They are locked down.

I watched hard chasing all morning, until early afternoon.
They ran all of the does out of all three of my prime bedding areas, and then back through at least one more time.

But, it's been dead since about 2 P.M.

I don't think I'm going to bother going out tomorrow.


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

copterdoc said:


> Well, if I'd a blinked, I would have missed it, but I'm saying that it's over.
> 
> Stick a fork in it.
> They are locked down.
> ...



doesnt sound like its lock down when you had hard chasing all morning all the way through afternoon.....


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

bigbucks170 said:


> its ON now...had 160 buck nose to the ground running around crazy...saw 4 other little bucks running wild no does....this morning I saw 4 does and one litle bucks..deer movement this morning was before sun rise nothing after ...but this afternoon bucks were moving at 3:45 till dark...good luck yall


I know you live somewhat local to me; was this on public land? I skipped this afternoon, but will be back at it tomorrow.


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

dblungem said:


> doesnt sound like its lock down when you had hard chasing all morning all the way through afternoon.....


 You don't seem to understand. 
Dead since 2 P.M.

They are D.U.N.


----------



## birddown (Jan 28, 2010)

copterdoc said:


> Well, if I'd a blinked, I would have missed it, but I'm saying that it's over.
> 
> Stick a fork in it.
> They are locked down.
> ...


Your a nut. Your reasoning humors me...


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

birddown said:


> Your a nut. Your reasoning humors me...


 2 days of chasing, is average.
I had two days of chasing.

The seeking phase was way too short this year though.
I'm kind of bummed about that.


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

copterdoc said:


> You don't seem to understand.
> Dead since 2 P.M.
> 
> They are D.U.N.


10-4 captain. Return to base...too much rotor wash my friend.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

yesterday I seen a 150' buck on his feet chasin a doe......couldnt get a shot at him to thick.....seen about 15 doe total and hunted all day......kinda crazy to see that many doe and not have a buck trailing them.....also seen a small 7 and 8 that were chasin right at end of shooting time


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

copterdoc said:


> 2 days of chasing, is average.
> I had two days of chasing.
> 
> The seeking phase was way too short this year though.
> I'm kind of bummed about that.


Those bucks don't stop breeding, they will be out looking for more does. And we all know not all the does go into estrus at the same time.


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

Jeff K in IL said:


> Those bucks don't stop breeding, they will be out looking for more does. And we all know not all the does go into estrus at the same time.


 There are not very many does where I hunt.

And they do all seem to go into estrous within the same 24 hour period.

I've been hunting here every season, for the last 10 years.
Sometimes they pull in a few big bucks from neighboring properties. Sometimes they don't.


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

So, if anybody can loan me a few does, I'll have a reason to go hunting tomorrow.

Otherwise, there is no point. 

My does all left, and they don't have any reason to come back for the next 72 hours. 
By then, they will be all used up, and no buck's going to want them!:mg:


----------



## Pirogue (Sep 26, 2006)

Hunted each of the last 5 days...today at 1:30 PM (73 degrees no less) I saw two mature buck and two dinks chasin a lone doe across a bean field. Thats the first chase Ive seen yet. This is in extreme S. IL.

P


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

rattled in a 150 this morning, then proceeded to shoot the hair off his back, he was wired for sound should have aimed low!!!


----------



## Greenhorn67 (Jul 25, 2008)

I think it should pick up by Monday when the cold front comes through. I'll for sure be in stand then.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Sat all day again. Saw a 100" 8 pointer at 9:30 and one at 1:30, just taking their sweet time. 3 all day sits in 4 days and fitting activity is minimal. Some small bucks nosing does, fawns still with some does. All this talk of lockdown...I haven't seen the heavy chasing yet to make me believe that. 

Will be sittin all day tomorrow and half of Sunday, as well as all day tuesday-Sunday. I'm becoming more of a fan of the third week of November. My last two mature bucks came on the 19th and 20th of november, both midday.


----------



## Jon C (Sep 20, 2005)

One of my friends called today saying how bad his season is going worst season he has had as far as seeming deer, he hunts Henderson and warren counties. Tonight he shot a 6x6 with split brows and split g2's...22 inch inside spread. It was the only deer he saw all night...his season turned around quickly.hahahaha gotta keep spending time in the stand.. I will be going out in Peoria county on the am 3 of us will be hunting the property so we should get a good idea of deer movement...good luck boys


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

"All this talk of lockdown...I haven't seen the heavy chasing yet to make me believe that."

Agreed


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

Justin_n_IL said:


> "All this talk of lockdown...I haven't seen the heavy chasing yet to make me believe that."
> 
> Agreed


We have witnessed it the last four days for sure. Mature bucks with does in open fields runing other bucks off. The lockdown is here for sure in east central Illinois.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

birddown said:


> Your a nut. Your reasoning humors me...


X2

I'm sorry but I don't think there locked down. I have talked with some very good local hunters. And twitch out me saying word they were saying how slow its been. They told me from Monday to Thursday will be the days to eat sleep **** deer stand. And I will take there word for it. I'm still hunting this weekend but might only hunt mornings.


----------



## kjdmg (Feb 13, 2012)

My buddy got this guy tonight. Had estrus scent and tarsal out. Gave a bleat, and tending grunts and he v lined to him at 7 yards. I believe will county.


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

copterdoc said:


> So, if anybody can loan me a few does, I'll have a reason to go hunting tomorrow.
> 
> Otherwise, there is no point.
> 
> ...


What, do you think the bucks just stop moving then? Do you have proof of the does coming into estrus at the same time?


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

Justin_n_IL said:


> "All this talk of lockdown...I haven't seen the heavy chasing yet to make me believe that."
> 
> Agreed


I wouldnt worry about a "lock down". Most have no clue what it even is, never mind be able to identify when its happening - which is very apperant in this thread. Now and over the next 30 days and even longer, does will be coming in and bucks will be on their feet looking for them. Just have to be in the woods and there when he comes by. Thats it, nothing magical.


----------



## Obsession63 (Sep 29, 2009)

Everyone on this thread likes to speak in such generalities, like " oh man I saw a buck chasing a doe, it's on everywhere in IL" or " oh man I saw a buck with a doe last night, haven't seen anything today, it's lock down, pack it up if your hunting in IL". Can we please just all remember that every farm is different, every deer herd is different. It's The 2nd week of November and anything could happen. One thing is forsure none of us can tell the future so if you want to kill a deer, big, small, or indifferent, get in the stand and be patient.


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

My patience is wearing thin lol. I'm not seeing a thing and I out a lot, Woodford county last night and now, all quiet


----------



## illinoisbuck (Dec 18, 2008)

Just had a 115 8 cruise by then a doe and her shorties and a button buck with them looked like he was panting


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

Possible doe in estrus bedded by me, watched her pee in a scrape. Now I'm waiting.


----------



## bobabuoy (Aug 20, 2007)

2 bucks in the last half hour. One came from downwind of me just after I peed off the stand!


----------



## rmckee84 (Jun 16, 2010)

Nightime.....


----------



## fordtough (Sep 7, 2012)

I have a spider crawling on the screen of my blind...

I got nothing. Im not near as cool as my Galaxy SIII


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Even with warm weather my buds are starting to see the mature bucks..be patient ..next week leading into gun will be very good all over..i hppe the majority do lock down during gun 


JEM


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Dextee said:


> Even with warm weather my buds are starting to see the mature bucks..be patient ..next week leading into gun will be very good all over..i hppe the majority do lock down during gun
> 
> 
> JEM


Amen to that. Beat post I've read today! I can say I'm seeing does. That's a plus I honestly don't think it has broke yet. Cause if they were locked down I wouldn't see ****.


----------



## birddown (Jan 28, 2010)

Obsession63 said:


> Everyone on this thread likes to speak in such generalities, like " oh man I saw a buck chasing a doe, it's on everywhere in IL" or " oh man I saw a buck with a doe last night, haven't seen anything today, it's lock down, pack it up if your hunting in IL". Can we please just all remember that every farm is different, every deer herd is different. It's The 2nd week of November and anything could happen. One thing is forsure none of us can tell the future so if you want to kill a deer, big, small, or indifferent, get in the stand and be patient.


Yep. Been doin this a while and see it every year. Be patient fellas! Your window is a lot bigger than some think. Once they get a Taist they will seek out every doe within miles. And this does not happen overnight, think about it.


----------



## bobabuoy (Aug 20, 2007)

rmckee84 said:


> Nightime.....


 where are the antlers? You got lesbians on your game Cam


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

Jeff K in IL said:


> What, do you think the bucks just stop moving then? Do you have proof of the does coming into estrus at the same time?


Yes.

I did go out this morning, and I am certain that they are in lockdown.
I had three deer walk through. All of them fawns, without mommy.

No bucks. And normally ALL that I see from the stand that I was in this morning, is bucks.

The chasing was hard and heavy Thurs and Fri. But, it's over, and it is NOT going to start back up. 
Not unless there is a second rut in 28 days. 

I've never seen a measurable second rut here. 
Maybe I would, if there were a lot more does, and they didn't all get bred during the first rut.

The reason that I believe that all of the does go in to estrous at the same time, is because they are all chased out of here at the same time.
There is never a "light chasing on Wed" then nothing for a few days, only to be followed by a resurgence on Fri.

They chase for 1 to 3 days every year. Those days are ALWAYS consecutive.

If you want there to still be a rut for you to hunt this year, I'm sure that you will find a way to interpret what you see deer do, as rutting activity.
I'm not so self-deluding. It's over for this year. The guys that skipped this week, hoping to hit it on a weekend, missed the whole thing.


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

Still slow as all get out, and warm!


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

Ubet28 said:


> I can say I'm seeing does. That's a plus I honestly don't think it has broke yet. Cause if they were locked down I wouldn't see ****.


 The does don't lock themselves down.

The bucks lock the does down. If there are any does that they didn't manage to pin down during the last two days, those does ARE going into estrous, but they aren't locked down.

There is a chance that a buck will come through looking for those does. 
But the odds are pretty slim.

The bucks are all checked into their hotels, and they aren't likely to be leaving for a few days.


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

copterdoc said:


> Yes.
> 
> I did go out this morning, and I am certain that they are in lockdown.
> I had three deer walk through. All of them fawns, without mommy.
> ...


They didn't miss anything. I typically see the biggest, most mature bucks the 10th-end of November.


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

copterdoc said:


> Yes.
> 
> I did go out this morning, and I am certain that they are in lockdown.
> I had three deer walk through. All of them fawns, without mommy.
> ...



Sucks to have your piece of ground if your entire rut is only 3 days. On the 5 pieces that i have, the rut is spread out over 60 days, much like the vast majority of the US. Your ground sounds like an anomoli, really. Im have been at this for 25 years, on all types of dirt...never seen anything like you describe. Im glad i dont hunt there. Best of luck next year


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

dblungem said:


> Sucks to have your piece of ground if your entire rut is only 3 days. On the 5 pieces that i have, the rut is spread out over 60 days, much like the vast majority of the US. Your ground sounds like an anomoli, really. Im have been at this for 25 years, on all types of dirt...never seen anything like you describe. Im glad i dont hunt there. Best of luck next year


The seeking phase, is normally a week long, and that's normally when I get my shot.

This year, there just wasn't much of a seeking phase.


----------



## bobabuoy (Aug 20, 2007)

copterdoc said:


> If you want there to still be a rut for you to hunt this year, I'm sure that you will find a way to interpret what you see deer do, as rutting activity.
> I'm not so self-deluding. It's over for this year. The guys that skipped this week, hoping to hit it on a weekend, missed the whole thing.


Is this like a nanny, nanny, boo, boo comment?


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

dblungem said:


> Im glad i dont hunt there. Best of luck next year


 I did get this guy on Tues. I'm pretty happy.

He's the biggest buck that I've seen this year, and I managed to make him dead.

































Entrance










Exit


----------



## KSHammers1 (Oct 9, 2009)

offroadr said:


> My patience is wearing thin lol. I'm not seeing a thing and I out a lot, Woodford county last night and now, all quiet


I'm in Woodford as well and haven't seen a darn thing....slowest I've ever seen.


----------



## ArcherynmyBlood (Oct 19, 2012)

copterdoc said:


> Yes.
> 
> I did go out this morning, and I am certain that they are in lockdown.
> I had three deer walk through. All of them fawns, without mommy.
> ...


okay obviously you are not very educated about the rut or breeding cycle of whitetail deer. Because the does come into cycle because of the amount of daylight in a day. i was informed of this a couple years ago when we started buying doe pee from a deer farm and he brings his does into estrous early so we have hot doe pee earlier then most does in the wild come into heat. i can say this though my dad and his friend drove around and looked at bucks feeding in fields with does and was not chasing the does. And no broken tines so not fighting over the does obviously. And i work on the river for a barge company and i am on nights this week and i see does with fawns all night and when i see bucks they are by themselves feeding or making scrapes. Next week is going to be crazy guaranteed. if you ever plan a hunting trip in Illinois you need the 10th of November in the middle of your week because it will happen hard withing in that 7 days. You never know how many days but it will happen hard. i will bet my whole life savings on it. Thankful for me i have all next week off starting Monday at 6AM! Whats the chances.


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

ArcherynmyBlood said:


> ...Because the does come into cycle because of the amount of daylight in a day.....


 I'm not sure what I said that makes you think that I believe otherwise.

However, the 1 to 3 days of chasing, do not happen the same exact date every year.

The leaves change color every year, and fall off of the trees. They do that, because of photo period change.
But, they don't fall off the tree, on the same date every year.

They fall within a window of time. 
Every year, there are things that shift it to one end, or the other.


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

It's pretty obvious to me that the does are not ready by me.


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

Jeff K in IL said:


> It's pretty obvious to me that the does are not ready by me.


 I think that your spot has way too many does, and not enough bucks for you to be able to tell when the rut happens.


----------



## rmckee84 (Jun 16, 2010)

They aren't in lockdown in my spots, Jackson county and brown county. I don't want to argue about it but that is just the case on my properties.


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

I seen a nice (but not nice enough) 8 pt. cruise by this morning at a little after 7. He stopped and made a rub just in front me. Not in a big hurry. 

I to have seen no chasing yet. I'm convinced that everything is about to bust loose in my neck of the woods. I can only hope I'm right. I'm off work all next week as well.:teeth:


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

copterdoc said:


> I did get this guy on Tues. I'm pretty happy.
> 
> He's the biggest buck that I've seen this year, and I managed to make him dead.
> 
> ...


Congrats on your deer but i will stick to my statement, still dont want to hunt there. Best of luck next rut.


----------



## Bowhunter_IL_BT (Sep 27, 2011)

Obsession63 said:


> Everyone on this thread likes to speak in such generalities, like " oh man I saw a buck chasing a doe, it's on everywhere in IL" or " oh man I saw a buck with a doe last night, haven't seen anything today, it's lock down, pack it up if your hunting in IL". Can we please just all remember that every farm is different, every deer herd is different. It's The 2nd week of November and anything could happen. One thing is forsure none of us can tell the future so if you want to kill a deer, big, small, or indifferent, get in the stand and be patient.




Like I said in my earlier post not all does come in the same time and this rut is a process and not a 100 yard dash. Hunting these big bucks is a simple crapshoot! This time of the year a buck can travel up to 4,000 sq. acres so he may leave his core area but could return the next day or two. I did have better movement about a week ago when I killed my nice 9pt. Even if lockdown is approaching in your area the buck will leave that doe and eventually look for another one. The bottom line is you have to not make any excuses and just get out there and hunt. YOU CAN"T KILL THEM SITTIN AT HOME! ITS BETTER TO BE HUNTING THAN DOING YARDWORK OR WATCHING TV ALL DAY!


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

copterdoc said:


> I think that your spot has way too many does, and not enough bucks for you to be able to tell when the rut happens.


I actually have a ratio of 1:1 (1 buck to 1 doe) if you go by my trail cams. After they're done breeding one doe, they will move on in 2 days or so looking for another doe. Age, light, etc., can affect when the animal comes into estrus, but they surely don't all come into estrus at the same time. These does have been with their fawns all year, and have not left. When fawns are by their selves, that's when I know the doe is getting bred. Best action I had all year last season, came during the 11th and 12th. I've seen bucks chasing on Thanksgiving morning as well.

And of the 5 P&Y deer on my wall, all but one came after November 10th. 

- 2 on November 13th
- 1 on November 10th
- 1 on November 18th
- 1 on November 7th


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

Jeff K in IL said:


> Age, light, etc., can affect when the animal comes into estrus, but they surely don't all come into estrus at the same time.....


 Why not?

Why is it "so crazy" to think that they all come in at the same time?



Jeff K in IL said:


> These does have been with their fawns all year, and have not left. When fawns are by their selves, that's when I know the doe is getting bred.


 What makes you think that they ALL get bred?



Jeff K in IL said:


> ...Best action I had all year last season, came during the 11th and 12th.


 Me too. I killed this one on the 12th. That also happens to be the day that they started chasing last year.















Jeff K in IL said:


> I've seen bucks chasing on Thanksgiving morning as well.


 Of course you have. But, it's ONLY for 1 to 3 days, and those days are ALWAYS consecutive.

This year, it was the 8th and 9th.



Jeff K in IL said:


> ...And of the 5 P&Y deer on my wall, all but one came after November 10th.
> 
> - 2 on November 13th
> - 1 on November 10th
> ...


 I'm not sure what that has to do with anything.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Obsession63 said:


> Everyone on this thread likes to speak in such generalities, like " oh man I saw a buck chasing a doe, it's on everywhere in IL" or " oh man I saw a buck with a doe last night, haven't seen anything today, it's lock down, pack it up if your hunting in IL". Can we please just all remember that every farm is different, every deer herd is different. It's The 2nd week of November and anything could happen. One thing is forsure none of us can tell the future so if you want to kill a deer, big, small, or indifferent, get in the stand and be patient.


I'm with you.. I have also talked to hunters around the area that say the same thing. And one of them has a TV show. And yes he is hunting his home farm. He said same thing next week. I agree. To me they should be hitting lockdown about the time non hunter season starts Friday. The other thing is 4 of 6 of us have hunted close to 80 hrs in the last week. And we are all in different county's. I'm in tazwell 2 guys Peoria and 1 guy is wood ford. I'm hunting hard all the way up till next Friday. And I'm praying im rite lockdown for shotgun.


----------



## MjBears57 (Jan 18, 2012)

Was out from 5-12 this morning. Didnt see anything but 2 squirrels, 1 which climbed in the tree with me. Thats about it. Not good out there right now...hopefully monday brings good fortunes


----------



## biotroller (Jan 17, 2004)

Went out this am, didn't see a thing!


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

dblungem said:


> Congrats on your deer but i will stick to my statement, still dont want to hunt there. Best of luck next rut.


 Just picked up 115.5 lbs of meat from the processor. 
6# of that was ground beef, but that's a pretty good payout as far as I'm concerned.

He was all grown up. 
That's what matters most to me.

In the little slice of heaven that I get to hunt, the deer that are all grown up, also happen to sport a pretty generous set of headgear.

And I'm finally getting good enough as a bowhunter to consistently take the top bucks out, that live in this area.


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

copterdoc said:


> Why not?
> 
> Why is it "so crazy" to think that they all come in at the same time?
> 
> ...


I didn't have any chasing on the 8th or 9th? In fact, the only chasing I heard was on the 4th in the dark. But that buck quickly left the doe alone, and ventured away from her. Since the 4th, I have hunted everyday, and have not seen anymore chasing. Before the 4th, there was no chasing either.


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

Jeff K in IL said:


> I didn't have any chasing on the 8th or 9th? ....


 That doesn't mean that it wasn't happening.

Your spot, isn't on the X.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Jeff K in IL said:


> I didn't have any chasing on the 8th or 9th? In fact, the only chasing I heard was on the 4th in the dark. But that buck quickly left the doe alone, and ventured away from her. Since the 4th, I have hunted everyday, and have not seen anymore chasing. Before the 4th, there was no chasing either.


The 8th I had a 1.5 8 point come in at 4:50 pm. The 9th was quit.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

copterdoc said:


> That doesn't mean that it wasn't happening.
> 
> Your spot, isn't on the X.


I can tell you 100% my spot is on X. And the deer have not started chasing. I can't wait till Wednesday when you will be eating crow! And anyway why must you be so negative it's almost like you are trying to reason with yourself for shooting a mediocre buck.


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

copterdoc said:


> That doesn't mean that it wasn't happening.
> 
> Your spot, isn't on the X.


Are you really convinced that it occurs simultaneously everywhere? Just because your deer chased on the 8th and 9th, does not mean the deer around me did. The seeking phase can differ depending on location.


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

Ubet28 said:


> I can tell you 100% my spot is on X. And the deer have not started chasing..


 BS.

They are DONE chasing, and you missed it.
You missed it, because you are hunting in the wrong place.

Go right ahead and keep waiting for them to start chasing. You are waiting for a ship, that has already left the dock.

I will post this video again. I didn't happen to capture it, by not knowing where I was, and what was about to happen.
The date was Thurs, 8 Nov 2012. It was at 5 P.M.






They *WERE* chasing then!!!!!!!!!
They are *DONE* chasing now!!!!!!!


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Your a troll!


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

Jeff K in IL said:


> Are you really convinced that it occurs simultaneously everywhere? Just because your deer chased on the 8th and 9th, does not mean the deer around me did. The seeking phase can differ depending on location.


 Lots of things effect when certain elements of "The Rut" happen.

Those things might not be the same, in every place that deer are hunted.

So, no I would not say that "The Rut" happens at the exact same time all over the country.
But, most of it does.


----------



## illinoisbuck (Dec 18, 2008)

damn i wish my spot was on the "x"!


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

illinoisbuck said:


> damn i wish my spot was on the "x"!


 The X has a tendency to change locations from year-to-year.

But, after a decade or more of hunting the same property, you can usually make it a "multiple choice" question.


----------



## ILLFlatliner (Sep 20, 2006)

Here in east Central I'll, I had two separate chases going on, one at 9am another at 11am. Spent alot of time in the standard this week, and it seems to me that it's really just heating up. Does come into heat at different times, days etc. Last year there was a doe in heat on Thanksgiving, being chased by 5 bucks, the last one in the train was a mid 160. Went by at 10yds, couldn't get him stopped. Besides, I've killed the majority of my Wallhanger bucks between the 12th and the 20th. Next week should be great with the big temp drop.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

copterdoc said:


> The X has a tendency to change locations from year-to-year.
> 
> But, after a decade or more of hunting the same property, you can usually make it a "multiple choice" question.


My spot never changes. Benefits of hunting private land that boarders 1200 acres of heavily hunted public land. My farm is the safe haven and I am on the only ridge for several miles that is thick as thick can be. I would venture to say most if not all of the deer bed on my ridge. Morning stand top of ridge is the hot spot and only gets hunted in perfect wind and during the rut!


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

dblungem said:


> I wouldnt worry about a "lock down". Most have no clue what it even is, never mind be able to identify when its happening - which is very apperant in this thread. Now and over the next 30 days and even longer, does will be coming in and bucks will be on their feet looking for them. Just have to be in the woods and there when he comes by. Thats it, nothing magical.


Exactly. There isn't some sort of leader board like golf where all the bucks can and see if all the does have been bred. They will be on the prowl all the way up into December until every last doe has been bred. They are all about the kooch for some time to come. 

Spot on Dblum


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

WOW Copterdoc. You are obviously one of those guys who has it all figured out and no one can tell you any different. Do you like your crow grilled or fried?


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

Ubet28 said:


> My spot never changes....


Then that's the problem.

How long have you been hunting that spot?


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

Justin_n_IL said:


> ...Do you like your crow grilled or fried?


 What exactly, are you talking about?


----------



## rmckee84 (Jun 16, 2010)

This looks like the X to me and it has been for the past 10 years. I understand what you are saying copperdoc but it is not true that all does come in at the same time. Especially spread out across the entire state.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

copterdoc said:


> Then that's the problem.
> 
> How long have you been hunting that spot?


I'm not saying my stand. There bedding area never changes. It is always up on top if this ridge and I just hunt up there we have 6 stands up there and 12 others scattered about in the bottoms. We just don't hunt the bedding area unless its the rut. I have only been up there 3 times out of the 7 days this last week. We had wrong wind the other 3 and one day I hunted a blind cause I had the flu and was puking all day in bags. So I didn't want to blow chunks all over. This is the last time I will respond to you. I know for sure I have witnessed no chasing. So unless they are doing it I the middle of night I have not missed it. And I also know I have the whole month off so I will be hunting hard all next week.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

rmckee84 said:


> This looks like the X to me and it has been for the past 10 years. I understand what you are saying copperdoc but it is not true that all does come in at the same time. Especially spread out across the entire state.


Nice pics! Some good looking bucks! GL next week. Make sure to put a pic of the BBD.


----------



## rmckee84 (Jun 16, 2010)

Would have rather got it done with a bow but ill break out the h&r and see what happens. Should Prolly stay home since the rut is over and every doe that could be bred is done.....


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

I'm not sure what is up this year with my spot. I hunted 4 days, 10-11 hours each day and saw exactly 3 does running across a field and 1 small 8 point. I have never seen so little rutting activity in all my years hunting, even when hunting public land I have seen more deer.

Super frustrating.


----------



## rmckee84 (Jun 16, 2010)

Whaack said:


> I'm not sure what is up this year with my spot. I hunted 4 days, 10-11 hours each day and saw exactly 3 does running across a field and 1 small 8 point. I have never seen so little rutting activity in all my years hunting, even when hunting public land I have seen more deer.
> 
> Super frustrating.


I feel your pain, I saw a few more than that at my honey hole but it was slow. Luckily my buddy that was with me shot one when we went there, so that made me feel a little better.


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

Ubet28 said:


> ....There bedding area never changes.....


Yes, it really does.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

copterdoc said:


> Yes, it really does.


Maybe for you. But that's rite you MR know it all. So you already have my farm patterned. I should of known that. I have been hunting this land for 15 years and its never changed they may move around up there with the wind. But I know the general area that they will be every year once the state grounds gets heavily pressured. So why don't you do me a favor and quit trying to tell me whats up. Cause you are only making you self look like a idiot.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Since your so proud of your rutting buck. Why don't you post a pic so we can see it? Sounds to me that you shot a 2 year old prolly a 8 point dink!


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

Ubet28 said:


> Why don't you post a pic so we can see it? Sounds to me that you shot a 2 year old prolly a 8 point dink!


 What are you talking about?

I *HAVE* posted pics and videos in this thread. 
Even ones of bucks that I made dead, before they ever had a picture taken of them.

That buck that I killed this year, has 5.75" and 6.25" bases.
He's no 2.5 year old dink.


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

This evening I seen a doe with two fawns and a lone doe. Both were being followed. One by a 2.5 and the lone doe by a 1.5. 

I don't think I've ever seen it this slow and strange in the past 25 yrs. Does have been a rare sighting all week. Bucks cruising by here and there on the prowl but no chaos.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Ok i saw the chasing video. The only problem is you are set up by a bedding area and that **** gonna happen there isn't even enough light to make a good shot. Now if that was middle of the day I would be inclined to reason with you but it's not. Not sure what county tour in but as for my spot in tazwell county we are just getting ready to break... Thanks for the debate and hopefully I will be able to make eat some crow come The middle of Next week!


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Hey by the way when is your show aired on TV?


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

Ubet28 said:


> ....there isn't even enough light to make a good shot.....


 The official sunset was 12 minutes earlier, than when I pressed the record button.

There was *PLENTY *of light left.

Cameras, don't gather light nearly as well as our eyes do.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

No there is not enough light to shoot. I know this for a fact! I don't care what you say that is not legal light!


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

Ubet28 said:


> No there is not enough light to shoot. I know this for a fact! I don't care what you say that is not legal light!


 Dude, I could seriously read a book 5 feet away.

It wasn't just enough light. It was bright out.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

No way! Not happening! I don't care what you say! Now take a minute and think about who I sound like? I don't know you situation just as you don't know mine.


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

I've been reading other threads too, and it's actually funny to me.

All of these people that didn't hunt this week, or didn't hunt the right place, saying that "It's going to happen any day now."

It already happened.

Pretty soon, the threads about how bad this year's rut "was" will start.
They will blame EHD.
They will blame the drought.
They will blame the shotgunners.

They won't even consider blaming themselves, for missing the whole damn movie.

I wouldn't say that it happens every year. But, it's happened a lot more years, than years that there really was no rut.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Honestly I could care less if I kill a BB. I hunt meat not racks. When you have a family if 8 you aren't concerned with the size of the hardware just the size of the body.


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

Ubet28 said:


> Honestly I could care less if I kill a BB. I hunt meat not racks. When you have a family if 8 you aren't concerned with the size of the hardware just the size of the body.


 Big bucks, have big bodies.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

And taste like ****


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Ill take a doe any day over big buck.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Dang people.
I guess its time to start another Illinois rut thread because this one has went to crap and way off subject. 

JEM


----------



## rmckee84 (Jun 16, 2010)

Alright this isn't helping anybody. Copterdoc, you have your opinion and I respect it even if I disagree. Let's put this thread back to good use and post stuff worthwhile. If you want to start more arguments start your own thread and you can do it there. That way we can use this one to talk about what we are seeing.


----------



## McDan08 (Feb 13, 2012)

Slow thursday friday and saturday for me.. very slow. fawn is still with mom.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

I think it was Tues. evening I saw 3 bucks chasing three does one pair behind the other. This is the only chasing I have seen and I hunt 3 hours every morning and 2 hours every evening. I have been seeing quite a few smallish bucks and 2 decent ones and quite a few does and all but one still with their fawns. I killed a nice 10 pt. that was out cruising at 5:20 pm on Nov 1st. I didn't expect that one!


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

Not sure what the thread BS is about....but I saw action all day!

First light had 3 small bucks chasing a doe. Then at 2:00 a nice six came through nose down. 5 minutes later a bomber six came in to 35 yards. Was full draw on him but I 
couldn't lean back more for my bottom limb
to not hit my pack...stuid mistake! The big six entered the thicket I was in a then busted out with a doe! 
He followed her for 100 yards and then breed her.
I rattled a few minutes later and the small six came running in.
All the while there was another group of 4 does and 2 bucks 400 yards away. The bucks were sparing.
Also,across the 2 lane was another big Buck chasing around a doe or two.

This is all in McHenry co.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Saw a nice 110-120" 8 pointer cruising at around 9:30 this morning. Saw a few bucks chasing does in my headlights when I pulled into my spot. Chasing hard.

Afternoon was slow.

With respect to this rut being done crap, two of my best deer (142", 161") were killed on the 19th and 20th, midday, rutting out of their minds. I'm pumped for both bow and gun season this week. 6 all day sits are in my future.


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

I hunted another one of my properties tonight with some very interesting results. I saw 4 does, 2 of those were fawns, no bucks around them at all. The wife was on the other end of the farm. She saw 5 does 20 minutes after getting set up. They came running in, heavy panting and doe grunting. No bucks behind them that she could see. This is where it gets a bit strange. At 4:30, she had 3 bucks come in, two of which she said were huge. I have 3 bucks over 170" in the house and she said they were bigger than any of those. The 3rd buck was not as big but still very large. She shot one of the bigger ones. What I don't get is why those 3 big bucks were together. She said they were just feeding along thru the woods. The buck she shot came running to her grunts. Very strange for this time of year, at least from what I have seen in the past.


----------



## rmckee84 (Jun 16, 2010)

dblungem said:


> I hunted another one of my properties tonight with some very interesting results. I saw 4 does, 2 of those were fawns, no bucks around them at all. The wife was on the other end of the farm. She saw 5 does 20 minutes after getting set up. They came running in, heavy panting and doe grunting. No bucks behind them that she could see. This is where it gets a bit strange. At 4:30, she had 3 bucks come in, two of which she said were huge. I have 3 bucks over 170" in the house and she said they were bigger than any of those. The 3rd buck was not as big but still very large. She shot one of the bigger ones. What I don't get is why those 3 big bucks were together. She said they were just feeding along thru the woods. The buck she shot came running to her grunts. Very strange for this time of year, at least from what I have seen in the past.


sounds kinda like something I heard from my dad today. By one of our farms in central Illinois a buddy said that he saw a herd of 40-50 deer herded up in a field just hanging out feeding. Bucks, does, dawns, everybody just hanging out. Thought that was a little odd.


----------



## rmckee84 (Jun 16, 2010)

By the way did the wife put a good shot on the buck?


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

rmckee84 said:


> By the way did the wife put a good shot on the buck?


Hit a bit high. Playing it safe and backed out til morning.


----------



## rmckee84 (Jun 16, 2010)

Good luck hope you guys find him.


----------



## plainoljim (Nov 7, 2012)

Yesterday afternoon in Sangamon Co. i was in the middle of a three ring circus of a few smaller bucks chasing does. Did an all day by the Shelby / Fayette Co line and saw virtually nothing. One very small 6 pt and a half dozen does.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Very slow by me, not even hunting this weekend due to the winds and temperature. I haven't seen much of an rutting activity around me this year other than a few younger bucks wandering around and one mature 8 pointer that harassed a doe for a minute or so before leaving after realizing she wasn't ready yet. I've have no days in the stand this year where I've seen multiple bucks cruising, I've seen zero chasing, and all the does and fawns are still travelling together. I'd like to take four of the vacation days I wasted over the past two weeks and use them next week leading up to the shotgun season.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Please forgive this Okie for intruding on an Illinois thread but I do lurk occasionally just to hear what is happening in other parts of the country. That being said, copterdoc, you sure come across as being an assclown, hopefuly that is just your internet personality. Perhaps you are a much more sensible person in "real life". Good luck to the rest of you guys.


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

plainoljim said:


> Yesterday afternoon in Sangamon Co. i was in the middle of a three ring circus of a few smaller bucks chasing does. Did an all day by the Shelby / Fayette Co line and saw virtually nothing. One very small 6 pt and a half dozen does.


You are very close to me. I'm hunting a hair east & north of Ramsey.


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

PlainolJim,

You hunting between 51 and Herrick or west of 51?


----------



## sfoxiv (Aug 10, 2005)

I was coming to this thread for information; now I come for the entertainment. Keep your heads up fellas, don't believe everything you read. You know best about what is going on in your area. Still a lot of time left to get it done regardless of the rut progress or lack there of. I blasted this guy on January 7th, 2012.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Copterdoc,

You make it sound as if you are talking to a bunch of guys who have never deer hunted in their entire life. Most of these guys, myself included, have hunted the same farms in the same areas for years. The fact that I take the same, or nearly the same, days off every year and this year is no different. This year, for some reason, the normal activity that I see for my farm is VERY far off from normal. How do you explain that?



copterdoc said:


> I've been reading other threads too, and it's actually funny to me.
> 
> All of these people that didn't hunt this week, or didn't hunt the right place, saying that "It's going to happen any day now."
> 
> ...


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

We should get the thread back to info not drama. I hunted today at a buddies spot that has excellent management. We hunted it last yesterday afternoon and this morning until 10 and seen nothing. He saw a buck running after noon in the heat. Should be getting good with the cold coming! Its been horrible so far in all our spots.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

I took the morning off. I'm gonna take the climber and get into a pinch point. I'm gonna head out around 10. 

How's everyone's morning going?


----------



## illinoisbuck (Dec 18, 2008)

Skunked so far this wind is nuts


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

I was just checking forecast. And first thing that popped up was wind warning. I guess I'm taking the whole day off. Get rested up for tomorrow and the rest of the week. GL to those that are out today!


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

The wind is terrible ....but just had a small six run a doe right under me. 
Does the wind generally suppress deer movement?


----------



## kjdmg (Feb 13, 2012)

Going out about noon. I know that high winds will hold deer down. But today I think they will still be moving, because you had this warm snap, and this wind is pushing a cold front and snow sleet by me. Find your valleys and draws or whatever that will offer some protection. Hunt heavy cover, and if you have enough property then still hunting will be key. Good luck boys, don't let the wind scare you. Some of the biggest deer I've seen have been shot on days like this. Just keep your eyes peeled, cause you aren't going to be hearing them.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

High winds slow em down IMO , it's been a weird year for me my best action was the last week in October killed a dandy on the 30th , he was trailing , chasing a doe , hopefully this front will get em going again they have been going hard at night ! Had a dandy chasin does in my back yard last night about 10 o'clock ! Resting today getting ready for some action tomorrow!


----------



## brushdog (May 11, 2009)

Im in my stand in percy il. Had a 6pt and a small 8 pt slowly cruise through this morning. Nothing since. No sign of any chasing going on here. Going to head in around 10 for some lunch then right back in the stand (if i dont get blown away first). I will keep you guys posted on what i see. I'll be out every day till saturday


----------



## joeyp (Jun 1, 2012)

copterdoc said:


> BS.
> 
> They are DONE chasing, and you missed it.
> You missed it, because you are hunting in the wrong place.
> ...


Anytime you state absolutes in a debate you lose.

If they're done as you so emphatically declare, then why am I watching a non stop 3 ring circus of chase activity? I've hunted every day since nov. 1. And today is the beginning, not the end there, Socrates.


----------



## Ragepassthru (Nov 1, 2012)

I've been on vacation and sat every day so far this week. Sat 12 hrs yesterday. Haven't seen a good buck yet. Got good video of fork horn Friday that came within 12 feet of my stand. Saw same forkie yesterday hot on a does butt. I was on ground, without my bow of course, and they ran right by me. She stopped about 10 yrds away and looked at me. He never took his eyes off her hind end. Only thing I've seen for rut activity so far. Taking today off due to wind and needing to catch up on things at home. Tomorrow is last day of vacation, hoping to see some good activity then


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

Had 4 baldies come by at 6:35 with a 2.5 in tow. He's been fighting and lost the right antler. At 7:45 a 1.5 came out onto the field edge and walked it for 200 yards and went back in the timber. His tongue was hanging out the entire time:tongue:. It's on like Kong in my neck of the woods. Getting back out early afternoon and looking forward to Monday-Thursday. LET THE GAMES BEGIN!!! :rock:


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

I'm glad to hear the good reports for the guys that are out today. I wish all of you the best of luck. And keep the reports coming.


----------



## ILAntlrAddct (May 24, 2009)

Been very slow for me. Thursday evening I rattled in a 130's and had a 140 8pt come by Thursday morning chasing a doe just out of range, this was after 10:30am. Everyone else I have talked to has also been saying the same. I have Monday and Tuesday off work yet so will see if I'm able to get it done before us orange army men hit the woods.

Copterdoc... you leave the impression all of us should pack our bags and head for home, the good is yet to come. Some does have been bred but not all and will be in and out of estrus for the next few weeks. Just because you have one specific doe being chased on your farm doesn't mean this is what's happening with every doe in IL. Sounds like you need to climb a different tree my friend, you have made yourself look like quite the clown...:mg:


----------



## KennyO (Feb 5, 2003)

Had a nice 8 ptr at 20 yards at 1pm yesterday, had to stand up and he busted me. This morning had a huge buck and several other deer around me before shooting time.


----------



## timmb76 (Oct 14, 2012)

In east central. Had 8 go by in the morning yesterday all does, fawns, and small bucks. Bucks were cruising through, seemed to be on a mission. Buddy seen a "monster" with 4 does this morning while driving to the stand. We seen a basket rack chasing a doe through crp while walking in to the stands. Had 5 go by this morning. A doe and her fawn, and 2 spikes and a button buck. I thought I heard grunting and was ready for a bruiser chasing a doe through, but it was just one of the spikes grunting his head of with his nose to the ground. Getting ready to go brave the wind again. Hopefully they will be up moving with the front coming in.


----------



## Mathew_Drenalin (Oct 29, 2010)

Seen two good bucks chasing last night and a 140 inch 10 pt in the middle of cut corn on the way to the stand and a few cruisers this morning in east central il


----------



## ILAntlrAddct (May 24, 2009)

Copterdoc...Got this pic last night while I was sitting down in the bottoms and not 60yds from the camera, Does he look locked down to you?!?


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Here is a few videos i got this morning you can see the doe still has her fawn with her.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

And she is very interested the scrape i made.


----------



## kjdmg (Feb 13, 2012)

Sat noon to end of shooting time today, saw 2 does and a small 4 point. He just following behind. Not running them. Other than that it was wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiindy and slowwwwwww. Good luck this week boys. Wish I could get out. But can't. And now won't be able to hit the woods for 2 weeks. I should start gun hunting again, but gave it up for the challenge of the bow.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

kjdmg said:


> Sat noon to end of shooting time today, saw 2 does and a small 4 point. He just following behind. Not running them. Other than that it was wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiindy and slowwwwwww. Good luck this week boys. Wish I could get out. But can't. And now won't be able to hit the woods for 2 weeks. I should start gun hunting again, but gave it up for the challenge of the bow.


Man that sucks. I would call in one day at least Wednesday or Thursday will be the best in my area.


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

Just got in out of the wind and rain. Seen a 2.5 cruising by at a little after 4. Minutes later a 1.5 cruised by from another direction. Oh and I jumped a doe and fawn going in at 1:30. Doing an all day sit tomorrow and probably the 3 days after that as well. Good luck guys.


----------



## bluearmy28 (Oct 6, 2006)

I have seen 5 shooter bucks locked with does in last 3 days but thats throughout a pretty big area. I think they are early does because some places I am still seeing some chasing.


----------



## ILAntlrAddct (May 24, 2009)

I have Monday and Tuesday off work, going to hunt most of the day. Going from a high of 70 to 40 tomorrow, these next couple days are going to be a must to be on stand!


----------



## bluearmy28 (Oct 6, 2006)

Yes I am hoping to get one on the ground before gun season


----------



## Big Willie (Oct 21, 2009)

back at it tomorrow off all week good luck to all


----------



## Dairy King (Oct 14, 2004)

Forecast for me tomorrow...30 Degrees, West wind, high pressure, and partly cloudy at 6am through 9am


----------



## MjBears57 (Jan 18, 2012)

I saw a buck....to far to see how old.....chasing a doe across open field at 1:30 today while i was driving. Hopefully they are chasing tomorrow, gonna be out all morning


----------



## SecurityGuy (May 27, 2012)

I drove 14 hours from Texas and got in around dark today. Only saw 3 deer all day on the drive up 57 to Effingham. 

Im here for the week and ready to go. Good luck guys.


----------



## bowtough (Jul 31, 2012)

*Slow Rut Activity*

Have hunted almost everyday since mid. Oct. Have yet to see a shooter buck. Killed a nice doe and a big coyote. Have seen multiple 1 and 2 yr. old bucks but no shooters yet. Really not happening so far, maybe this week if we get colder weather, have cut big tracks in fields makes me think bigger bucks are moving more at night right now. Good luck and good hunting.


----------



## hovimaul (Dec 21, 2006)

Windy here in LaSalle county. Trying my luck in a creek bottom draw. Wind is right for it just not sure I like hunting in the bottom. Did see a shooter buck come out of here last Friday and I was on top. The only shooter I've seen all year and I missed. But, that's a story for a different forum. He was alone just cruising.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Good luck hunters this week. Hope it gets better this week. I might try and sneak out Wednesday morning this week if at all possible.


----------



## bill1566 (Feb 23, 2010)

Was in Wayne county for 9 days and did not see the deer numbers like we usually do. A few small bucks pushing some does and even had one snort wheeze at a couple of does but no shooters and really not even a doe in bow range. Strange year this year usually would have a few does down by know and seeing more deer.


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

2 bucks, 2 does this morning. One was chasing the other cruising.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Jeff K in IL said:


> 2 bucks, 2 does this morning. One was chasing the other cruising.


A friend of mine is out this morning and reported exactly the same thing so far. I'll be in a stand tomorrow, it will be my last chance before shotgun season so I'm hoping a good one comes by me. It's supposed to be cold and calm tomorrow so we'll see what happens.


----------



## gsp11 (Nov 16, 2009)

One basket 8 and one button buck this am. Windy and cold.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Another quit day in my neck of the woods. I am totally under dressed trying to make till 10:30. Might head home early I have to wash up my warmer clothes.


----------



## Deerhunter 28 (Dec 1, 2010)

I hunted thru Saturday
Saw mostly does and small bucks
One shooter Thursday afternoon slipped by me.
Did not see the number of deer this year as last year?
Today thru Thursday should get good?


PSE EVO 60 Lbs.
Blacked out


----------



## Big Willie (Oct 21, 2009)

saw 4 does 1 10 pt buck 2.5 yrs old hunted till 10 no chasing or trailing. headed back now.


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

Had an exciting morning. Decided before heading out that I was going to move one of my stands. About 8 oclock I got a short glimpse of something with a lot of rack right by the area I wanted to put a stand. About 10:00 I got down and grabbed another stand and was heading to put it up in the above mentioned area. I was in a pasture with some tree groupings here and there and just off the creek. It was to high to cross where I wanted to so I went around. About 300 yards from my destination I thought I jumped deer on the hillside of pasture. Come to find out it was looks like a border line Booner. He was chasing a doe and they never seen me. I ducked behind a tree and watched him chase her up and down the hill getting glimpses of him here and there. Then I seen a small buck come racing down the hill and Big boy was right behind him. After he ran him off I got a few seconds of looking at him through the glass. He is a dandy with a 4-6 inch drop tine on his left side. Had to sit still for an hour and then I crept out and went way around another way and got my stand up. If I had any water with me I wouldn't have came home. Headed back right now. All day sits the rest of the week and it will be easy knowing he is lurking in the area. I'm WOUND for SOUND!!!!:teeth:


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Getting ready for 6 more all dayers. The next three days with a bow, then I'll pull out the shotgun for 3 days. If I don't see a mature buck in that much stand time, I'm going to start whacking does. I've yet to fill the freezer, holding out for mature bucks. The forecast looks good!


----------



## chadw (Sep 18, 2007)

So whats everyones thoughts? Its late and just getting started? or it is just a strange year and is on the normal schedule? 4 of us in E. Cntrl illinois that usually see multiple different shooters on different pieces of land last week, never seen a shooter at all and sightings in general were way down...back to work today and tomorrow then off the rest of this week too...hopefully it will get going and its just running behind...whats everyone's thoughts... places we hunt usually tore up with scrapes etc and were not even really seeing that either..i am thinking that EHD is showing its ugly head around my parts....


----------



## hovimaul (Dec 21, 2006)

Back in the stand in LaSalle Co. I saw nothing this morning. I planned to sit all day, but wind and cold got to me. Checked one trail cam had one deer the one I missed last Friday. Not a great deer but the best I've seen this year in my hunting area


----------



## MjBears57 (Jan 18, 2012)

was out 5-2 this morning.....didnt see a thing. Thought I heard a fight, but cant for sur because of the wind gusts every 5 seconds.


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

Finally saw some good rutting activity in my woods today. The wife and I were in a double set with her on the trigger. A after day break a little 6 walked thru, nose to the ground. 45 minutes later a 150" 9 was doing the same thing. She shot him at 17 yards and went down 100 yards later. Very proud of that little lady - awesome hunting partner...we have a lot of fun together. 

A few minutes after she shot her deer, a doe came flying in being chased by a 130" that peeled off before getting to us. We're chillin in the tree and another two does were being chased by a smaller buck. We were out of the stand by 8:15 and saw great activity. I believe it's just get'n going here. This week should be rockn based on what we say today. Good luck everyone!


----------



## brushdog (May 11, 2009)

Alot of chasing and cruising here today. Passed on a few 110-120s. Had a monster 160 plus with alot of junk come into the horns but stayed facing me from 40 yds out, no shot. Sure made the stomach sink


----------



## Obsession63 (Sep 29, 2009)

But according to some people on this thread it is over, done, finished, gone in the blink of an eye!!! ( not to re-stir the Pot) Sounds like a couple of y'all have seen some good action and thats music to my ears being that I am headed to Fulton Co. tomorrow. I will try and pull the "Kill a mature buck before the gun season move"...If not, its boom stick time....Just hope that rut doesnt explode while the woods turn into a pumpkin patch.


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

Obsession63 said:


> But according to some people on this thread it is over, done, finished, gone in the blink of an eye!!! ( not to re-stir the Pot) Sounds like a couple of y'all have seen some good action and thats music to my ears being that I am headed to Fulton Co. tomorrow. I will try and pull the "Kill a mature buck before the gun season move"...If not, its boom stick time....Just hope that rut doesnt explode while the woods turn into a pumpkin patch.


Actually, I think it was only 1 guy and he was quickly dismissed by all. And this is AT, some really good guys here, but you will always have a clown who knows it all - just ask, he will tell you how good he is. I have also learned chasing, breeding, etc is different for each set of woods and the rut is generally spread out over a long period of time. Unfortunaly, the gun hunters generally hit it pretty good in this state. I'm with you, we try and get our bucks before the slug throwers get in. Woods are very different after that weekend. Good luck to you.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

It was cold and as everybody knows WINDY , see 3buxks this morning all cruising, seen 3 more tonight one nice 10 , he came to the grunt call . It's getting hot now !


----------



## SecurityGuy (May 27, 2012)

I sat until about 1:00 today. Saw 2 young does or button bucks, not sure. Also had a small 8 walk under my stand and he was definitely cruising. Will be back in my perch tomorrow. Hope the wind is over ..


----------



## Ruthunter87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Have the next 3 days off, will be posting updates after each hunt. Good luck guys keep the updates going

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Lot of rut action here in Central IL the last few days......no shooter in my sights but still fun to watch!
Gun season starts friday so trying to get my buck before then!


----------



## Switchbackdude (Jul 5, 2012)

I saw a decent buck following 3 does. Then had another one come in to my grunt but didn't have a shot. That was last Thursday evening. Also saw 2 fork horns cruising for does. The bucks are on the move.


----------



## cr74 (Oct 18, 2011)

sucks here havent seen a deer in weeks sat all weekend and nothing scrapes covered so im guessing they are holed up with does looks like gun hunters gets the best again this year good luck all


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

Doebuster said:


> It was cold and as everybody knows WINDY , see 3buxks this morning all cruising, seen 3 more tonight one nice 10 , he came to the grunt call . It's getting hot now !


It's getting RED HOT!!! I'm officially in the middle of a saga with a Stud. Can't wait for the alarm to go off. Be sitting until dark next three days or until I hopefully put him on the ground. Ended up seeing 6 different bucks today. Lots of cruising for does going on. This is the time I dream about. I am officially wound for sound.


----------



## rmckee84 (Jun 16, 2010)

Good luck Justin. Saw 1 doe and rattled in a scrub 8pt here next to the house tonite. He must have been looking for a fight because I actually rattled him in 3 times


----------



## bulpitt62b (Aug 12, 2012)

Sat all day, but all my action was before 8am. At first light a buck came through grunting, so I grunted back to turn him around & lost him in some thick stuff. Shortly after, 2 button bucks came in & milled around. While watching them, the buck I grunted at reappeared on the other side of the tree line 40 yards from me. He was a small 10 but every point on his right beam was broke off. When the button bucks saw him, they bee lined it right to him, & the three of them fed in the beans together. While they were in the field, a doe & her twins were working through the timber towards me. The buck saw them come in & started heading toward their location only to get within 20 yards of them, put his flag up, & high tail it out of there, with the button bucks trailing. I had the wind in my favor the whole time so not sure what the deal was. Rest of the day, nothing. This was in sangamon county.


----------



## GSPsnFORDs (May 6, 2011)

Driving back to central IL yesterday afternoon, I saw a 2 or 3 yr. locked up and standing beside a bedded doe. They were only 80 yards off the highway and in a disked corn field. Didn't see much activity in southern illinois the past 2 days but 65-75 deg. and 20-30 mph winds didn't help.


----------



## Sjmoravec (Nov 13, 2012)

Hunted this morning till noon. Had a 6 point come in nose to the ground. It is starting to heat up. I thought about taking him but only have one buck tag left. I'll wait for something better. The wood are starting to come alive.


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

dblungem said:


> ...the rut is generally spread out over a long period of time.....


 No it isn't.

90% of the does that are going to get bred this year, got bred over the weekend.
The ones that didn't, are coming out of estrous at the same time as the ones that got bred.


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

rmckee84 said:


> Good luck Justin. Saw 1 doe and rattled in a scrub 8pt here next to the house tonite. He must have been looking for a fight because I actually rattled him in 3 times


Thank you Rmckee. Woke up at 3:30 and there is no going back to sleep lol. Good luck today all!!! P.S. Don't feed trolls you guys:zip:.


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

copterdoc said:


> No it isn't.
> 
> 90% of the does that are going to get bred this year, got bred over the weekend.
> The ones that didn't, are coming out of estrous at the same time as the ones that got bred.


Your opinion means absolutely nothing to me. You have proven that the stuff that is spewing out of your and head and onto your keyboard is crazy talk, junior. Then, after getting some heat from a lot of us about that garbage you been talkn, you try and impress us by posting pics of 2 bucks that you think are big. They aint and i can guarantee you that it didnt change anybodys opinions. You wouldnt have the slightest clue on what is happening in my woods and on my farms. The more you talk, the worse you look. Do us a favor, start another thread about your rut predictions,and tell hundreds of other guys what happening in their woods...heck, some idiots may even listen and believe you...that should make you feel real good about yourself. For me know, im going to the tree to witness more chasing and rutting activity.


----------



## MattBeau20 (Nov 9, 2012)

copterdoc said:


> No it isn't.
> 
> 90% of the does that are going to get bred this year, got bred over the weekend.
> The ones that didn't, are coming out of estrous at the same time as the ones that got bred.


GO AWAY. 90% of the people on this forum have read your outlandish posts and disagreed. The one that didn't, actually didn't read your posts at all. I'm jealous of them, because I got stupider and they didn't.


----------



## FallFlight42 (Oct 29, 2012)

lol I agree Matt, maybe 90% percent in his bra. Thats about as ignorant as saying 90% percent of the ducks migrated to Illinois this weekend too.


----------



## FallFlight42 (Oct 29, 2012)

Anyways to switch gears to something we can all agree on, I think we can all say that the activity has really picked up the past two days and this week looks like it should be pretty golden, can't ask for much better weather for the next 7 days!


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

MattBeau20 said:


> GO AWAY. 90% of the people on this forum have read your outlandish posts and disagreed. The one that didn't, actually didn't read your posts at all. I'm jealous of them, because I got stupider and they didn't.


 That's a neat first post.

Read up.

The stuff I'm talking about is not my opinion. It is repeatable scientific fact.


----------



## illinoisbuck (Dec 18, 2008)

Had a skipper come by at first light then just had a 2.5 yo chase a doe by in the thick stuff!


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

dblungem said:


> Your opinion means absolutely nothing to me. You have proven that the stuff that is spewing out of your and head and onto your keyboard is crazy talk, junior.....


 If you would open your mind, and your eyes, you would see that it's not crazy talk.

But you won't. 
Your mind is made up, and slammed shut.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Copterdoc - Seriously man - You have an opinion and that is YOUR opinion. You have a right to your opinion, but the majority does not agree with you. So please add something positive to the thread or GO AWAY. 
Are you still hunintg? Are you still out there? What are you seeing? Thats what the subject of this thread is about. 
4 different buds are all seeing studs now here in Central, IL - Mostley last night and one yeserday morning. All were seeking and one was running a doe....also these guys are finally reporting the does in their area have left the fawns.
Next three days should be outstanding. Good luck Fellas!


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

Dextee said:


> Copterdoc - Seriously man - You have an opinion and that is YOUR opinion. You have a right to your opinion,


 Do I really?

It doesn't seem like it.


----------



## Deer Coroner (Oct 5, 2011)

Copterdoc
^ sits down to pee!


----------



## kilby91 (Aug 13, 2012)

We are going to Alexander county next week for a bowhunt over the Thanksgiving Holidays. By the looks of it, we will still be seeing some rut activity. Anyone here in southern Illinois near Alexander county? From what people have said they aren't quite yet in the peak rut, but with the cold weather over the next few days, i bet it will speed up..


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

copterdoc said:


> That's a neat first post.
> 
> Read up.
> 
> The stuff I'm talking about is not my opinion. It is repeatable scientific fact.


Because you read it somewhere, it must be true, right? There's a lot of unknowns in science, I should know, my degree deals with the most variable version. I think that people have had enough of your semantics, and would prefer to just hunt the rut rather than have you tell them it's done.

Bucks chasing and cruising this morning again.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Jon C (Sep 20, 2005)

Went out last night and saw 0 again....the guy who hunts next to me saw 2bucks this am so far one nice 8. He hasn't Been seeing any deer either so this is a good sign!


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

copterdoc said:


> No it isn't.
> 
> 90% of the does that are going to get bred this year, got bred over the weekend.
> The ones that didn't, are coming out of estrous at the same time as the ones that got bred.


But I thought it was Wednesday/Thursday that they got bred? The estrus cycle doesn't last multiple days, so there's something wrong with the idea that they are coming out of the cycle at the same time of the bred ones.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

Jeff K in IL said:


> Because you read it somewhere, it must be true, right? There's a lot of unknowns in science, I should know, my degree deals with the most variable version.....


 Great!

Open your mind a minute. This might help you next year.



Jeff K in IL said:


> I think that people have had enough of your semantics,


 That's the typical response, when a person's mind is already made up. 



Jeff K in IL said:


> ....and would prefer to just hunt the rut rather than have you tell them it's done...


 It's true that you will kill more bucks if you are hunting, than you will if you are at home.

But, I think that most of us benefit the MOST, by having a grasp on when the best days of the year to hunt are.



Jeff K in IL said:


> ...Bucks chasing and cruising this morning again....


 I know that a lot of people think that the rut is just now starting to ramp up.

But, try this.

Read. Don't just read this thread. Read all the rut threads and kill threads from last week.
There was SOMETHING SPECIAL about the 8th and 9th, and the days leading up to it.

You need to consider that there were a LOT LESS people hunting on Thurs/Fri than there were on Sat/Sun.

This is big. 

It makes a big difference in how you can plan for time off. 
That is, if you are like most people and can't hunt every day.


----------



## rmckee84 (Jun 16, 2010)

Please drop it man. At this point we know where you stand. Honestly this isn't helping, you are saying the same thing over and over. If you want to keep arguing start your own freakin thread and argue there. If you want to take this serious and contribute then by all means go ahead and post some field reports.


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

rmckee84 said:


> If you want to take this serious and contribute then by all means go ahead and post some field reports.


 I not only posted field reports.

I posted a chase video that I shot from my stand.


----------



## taj (Nov 19, 2009)

You guys need to spend more time hunting and less time arguing about your opinions. Kinda takes the IL Rut info in the wrong direction don't you think!


----------



## rmckee84 (Jun 16, 2010)

Yep


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

Jeff K in IL said:


> But I thought it was Wednesday/Thursday that they got bred? The estrus cycle doesn't last multiple days, so there's something wrong with the idea that they are coming out of the cycle at the same time of the bred ones.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


 They get bred during lockdown.

They don't get bred on the days that they are being chased all over the countryside.

When a buck is tending a doe, he is breeding her repeatedly. 
And for most of us, that buck is unreachable during that period.


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

5 seperate chases so far and have seen 20 total. Several bucks over 120 but nothing worth an arrow. Watched a doe being bred in the creek bottom. The woods are alive again.


----------



## brushdog (May 11, 2009)

Back on track.......... day 3 in percy il, saw a few small bucks cruising nose to the ground, 2 good bucks chasing a hot doe all over the woods. Closest they got was about 80 yds. Also had a low 120s 8 pt and a mid teens 9pt respond to the horns. Granted im no nasa engineer, but thats more than enough evidence for me that there is rut activity going on. Not every year is a fast pace rut with evry buck in the woods chasing a hot doe everyday. Some years are better than others, but trust me, there are bucks on there feet trying to get laid right now. Hopefully one of the big ones makes his way past my stand tryinng to do so, cause i will be here


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Looks like things are picking up more today. I didn't make it out this morning I have been sick all night. I swear having 6 kids they bring crap from school all the time.. Debating on if I should try and make it out today at all. What you guys think try and get out or rest up and hit it hard tomorrow?


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

copterdoc said:


> Great!
> 
> Open your mind a minute. This might help you next year.
> 
> ...


I hunted the 8th and 9th as well as the preceding days.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## bluearmy28 (Oct 6, 2006)

7 bucks this morning, 2 were shooters but couldn't get them stopped.. Does were being chased all over this morning...
Good luck all..


----------



## Greenhorn67 (Jul 25, 2008)

They are* DEFINITELY *chasing in Peoria County.
I sat in stand last night and saw a HUGE 160-170 class chasing two does just over 80 yards away.
Saw another GIANT on an adjacent property with nose to ground on a trot.
As much as I tried I couldn't get them to commit to come my way.
Near the end of shooting time I tube bleated in a basket racked 8 pointer from 75 yards that ended up standing just 18 yards perfectly broadside like my Glendale target in the back yard.
Needless to say, I put the arrow through the spot!
I don't shotgun hunt so that's one filled buck tag with one left and an end to a horrible two year drought for me! He's gonna be delicious!
These next couple of days leading up to the shotgun season should be an awesome time to be in the woods!
Quit arguing, get off your couch, get in the woods! Good luck fellow sportsmen!


----------



## Deer Coroner (Oct 5, 2011)

McLean county this morning, 2 small bucks @ 1st light, had another young buck running creek bed & grunting, haven't seen anything since 8:30, bout to go refuel my belly & be back on stand around 1:30, updates as events warrant


----------



## Ruthunter87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Saw one doe this morning and that was it no sign of rut so far for me today. Hoping things pick up tonight.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sjmoravec (Nov 13, 2012)

Saw one buck chasing a doe this morning. It sounded like the Kentucky derby


----------



## illinoisbuck (Dec 18, 2008)

ended up seeing four does and three bucks all 1.5 two were chasing other just cruising


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

I have seen the same 2yo buck the last 2 mornings walking in AM, no chasing. Seen does bedded being lazy


----------



## bluearmy28 (Oct 6, 2006)

Still in the stand and still seeing good movement!


----------



## hovimaul (Dec 21, 2006)

I saw my first sign of rut activity. A spike grunting and chasing a doe. She was not interested at all


----------



## illinoisbuck (Dec 18, 2008)

Two more 1.5 yo out cruising


----------



## Bowhunter_IL_BT (Sep 27, 2011)

From reading the posts on here looks like it should be good in Southern Illinois for the next few days. I hope you all are right cause im heading down to White County for First season and the TC will be ready. Supposedly got a double droptine buck down there. Here is a monster 8-Pointer I shot down there. Im so pumped up !!!


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

Rattled in two small bucks tonight, and saw several does. No chasing tonight.


----------



## SecurityGuy (May 27, 2012)

Had a doe come in around 3:30 tonight and she hung around about 70 yards. Little fork horn came in behind her grunting like crazy. He wasn't chasing her, but he was definitely guarding her. Coyotes started howling at dark and I've never heard anything quite like it. It was wild. 

Planning to sit again in the morning.


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

after an awesome morning - decent bucks chasing, breeding and 20 or so deer sightings, it was dead after 9:00 a.m. sat all day and didnt see another deer. shocked.


----------



## Deer Coroner (Oct 5, 2011)

Afternoon activity was a lot slower, looking forward to the morning sit!


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

I saw 8 bucks today. A 3 year old tending a doe, 3 two year old 8 pointers, 2 one year old basket racks, and 2 one year old spikes. First few hours were good, it was really slow after 9am.


----------



## blue_pill85 (Oct 14, 2012)

Greenhorn67 said:


> They are* DEFINITELY *chasing in Peoria County.
> I sat in stand last night and saw a HUGE 160-170 class chasing two does just over 80 yards away.
> Saw another GIANT on an adjacent property with nose to ground on a trot.
> As much as I tried I couldn't get them to commit to come my way.
> ...


Awesome, nice to see another peoria county hunter! Too bad gun season is this weekend. luckily I took all next week off! hopefully get it done out at the marsh.


----------



## ILAntlrAddct (May 24, 2009)

Ive been hitting it hard for a week straight now. I would like to think the activity is picking up but it does not seem that way to me. This morning and evening I saw loner does both sits, this was in different counties. I did manage to take this buck yesterday morning the 12th. I had bumped two does walking into my set in a thin strip of timber surrounded by CRP. I blew into the bottom of my can call a few times every 20min or so and happened to look over my shoulder at 8:30 to see him standing there. He walked the creek bed forward and I stopped him at 20yds, the 2 blade rage punched through leaving a massive blood trail. He didnt go 40yds before crashing into a deep trench. Biggest bow kill to date, 11 & 10.5" G2's rough score 146"


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

Sat 12 hrs. straight...waiting for the drop tine big boy to make an appearance. Wasn't to hopeful of seeing him today knowing he is with that doe. Hopefully he's back on the prowl tomorrow. Seen a doe and 2 youngins at 8:00, a 2.5 at 10:00 cruising, and a fork horn at noon cruising. All quiet this afternoon into the evening.


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

ILAntlrAddct said:


> Ive been hitting it hard for a week straight now. I would like to think the activity is picking up but it does not seem that way to me. This morning and evening I saw loner does both sits, this was in different counties. I did manage to take this buck yesterday morning the 12th. I had bumped two does walking into my set in a thin strip of timber surrounded by CRP. I blew into the bottom of my can call a few times every 20min or so and happened to look over my shoulder at 8:30 to see him standing there. He walked the creek bed forward and I stopped him at 20yds, the 2 blade rage punched through leaving a massive blood trail. He didnt go 40yds before crashing into a deep trench. Biggest bow kill to date, 11 & 10.5" G2's rough score 146"
> 
> View attachment 1520138
> 
> ...


Nice buck IAA...congrats!


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

Greenhorn67 said:


> They are* DEFINITELY *chasing in Peoria County.
> I sat in stand last night and saw a HUGE 160-170 class chasing two does just over 80 yards away.
> Saw another GIANT on an adjacent property with nose to ground on a trot.
> As much as I tried I couldn't get them to commit to come my way.
> ...


Congrats Greenhorn!


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

SEE things are heating up - AND the mornings are looking better now. It happens, it always happens. Fortunately we have some cool weather now. 
Enjoy the show!!


----------



## Greenhorn67 (Jul 25, 2008)

blue_pill85 said:


> Awesome, nice to see another peoria county hunter! Too bad gun season is this weekend. luckily I took all next week off! hopefully get it done out at the marsh.


For sure! Good luck to ya'!


----------



## MarkBaHoi (Jul 5, 2012)

Deer Coroner said:


> McLean county this morning, 2 small bucks @ 1st light, had another young buck running creek bed & grunting, haven't seen anything since 8:30, bout to go refuel my belly & be back on stand around 1:30, updates as events warrant


Saw two 120's around 7.30 this morning.

Deer were moving all day. Had a 140-150 8 @ 30 yards but couldn't get a shot off. Saw him at 12.47, glad I sat all day!


----------



## SoIl.deerslayer (Nov 22, 2011)

copterdoc said:


> That's a neat first post.
> 
> Read up.
> 
> The stuff I'm talking about is not my opinion. It is repeatable scientific fact.


that science crap you spew is just that.crap.no science to it


----------



## SoIl.deerslayer (Nov 22, 2011)

kilby91 said:


> We are going to Alexander county next week for a bowhunt over the Thanksgiving Holidays. By the looks of it, we will still be seeing some rut activity. Anyone here in southern Illinois near Alexander county? From what people have said they aren't quite yet in the peak rut, but with the cold weather over the next few days, i bet it will speed up..


i got my first buck with bow 11-11-12.he was by himself.rattled him in.does still with fawns.little bucks chasing.shotgun hunters got it good i think.i am going back out a week after gun season.still be cruising for sure..by the way.i killed my buck in Alexander county.who you leasing from.i bet i know them.i grew up in that county


----------



## Obsession63 (Sep 29, 2009)

Well, awesome night in the stand in Fulton Co, saw a total of 15 does ( which i found pretty intresting) some had fawns, some were on their own, and some where in Bachlorette groups....Grunted in a 130"-135" 3.5yr old 8pt from about 150yards came in on a rope, made a scrape on the way, had him at about 20yrds and decided to let him him grow up a bit. Shortly after had a bruiser 150" 8pt cruising hard, grunted him from abt 150yrds to 80yrds or so, he knew somthing was up, needless to say he lives to fight another day.....I did find it interesting that I saw the amount of does especially all bunched up with no bucks bumping them around or even attempting to. Even the 2 bucks I saw didnt pay them much attention, they only scent checked 1 or 2 and moved on....any thoughts?


----------



## Motoman429 (Nov 13, 2012)

We seem the same thing here in Jefferson Co. My buddy was in stand and seen large groups of does in the morning and afternoon with no bucks in sight. One small 6 point did come out of the woods grunting, but no shooters. On Monday I seen 8 different bucks, 3 of which were all together in a field and they all went the same way. We seem some chasing Monday but mostly just cruising. Hopefully the big boys are still moving around. Back at it today. Good luck.


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

Back to work for me, so good luck to everyone hunting the last couple days before shotgun opens!


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Slow morning for me. Had to leave early kid is home sick and wife called into work. Good thing i am 5 minute drive from deer stand. On a positive note I did see a bunch 10 to 15 does in the field on the way home. GL to all on this great morning.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Just checked SD card had this 10 PT to me he looks to be a 2 year old. What do you guys think?


----------



## doecollector (Jan 24, 2010)

Ubet28 said:


> Just checked SD card had this 10 PT to me he looks to be a 2 year old. What do you guys think?


Notice how his front half is larger than his back half, this buck is 4.5-5.5 years old. Very nice buck to take


----------



## illinoisbuck (Dec 18, 2008)

Definately looks 4.5


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Ok thank you. I am not a good at aging deer. I didn't think his neck was very big. I need to get allot better at aging cause I want to start managing the herd on the property I hunt. I have got permission to do so and out food plots in. Again thanks and if you guys know of any good reads by all means send me a message with link to read. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Deer Coroner (Oct 5, 2011)

Where have all the deer gone? Haven't seen jack this morning!


----------



## sockmo (Sep 14, 2011)

Nice. Congrats!


----------



## sockmo (Sep 14, 2011)

Congrats, Nice Buck! 



ILAntlrAddct said:


> Ive been hitting it hard for a week straight now. I would like to think the activity is picking up but it does not seem that way to me. This morning and evening I saw loner does both sits, this was in different counties. I did manage to take this buck yesterday morning the 12th. I had bumped two does walking into my set in a thin strip of timber surrounded by CRP. I blew into the bottom of my can call a few times every 20min or so and happened to look over my shoulder at 8:30 to see him standing there. He walked the creek bed forward and I stopped him at 20yds, the 2 blade rage punched through leaving a massive blood trail. He didnt go 40yds before crashing into a deep trench. Biggest bow kill to date, 11 & 10.5" G2's rough score 146"
> 
> View attachment 1520138
> 
> ...


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

Ubet28 said:


> Ok thank you. I am not a good at aging deer. I didn't think his neck was very big. I need to get allot better at aging cause I want to start managing the herd on the property I hunt. I have got permission to do so and out food plots in. Again thanks and if you guys know of any good reads by all means send me a message with link to read. Thanks for all the help.


Spend some time on the QDMA forum, better yet join and they do aging tests in every magazine. Good stuff.

I saw alot of deer in the fields last night on my way home around Mackinaw, smaller bucks and does.


----------



## ilbow404 (Aug 19, 2012)

I saw a doe with a little one early,then shortly after her had a 6 1/2 or 7 1/2 come by i've seen this buck the last four years very distict rack,one anlter goes straight up with lots of stickers looks like a cactus when in velvet. He was hurting pretty good hopefully when i head back out i can knock down the one that put the whoopn on him. Goodluck to all.


----------



## beargrizzly (Oct 13, 2011)

Saw a total of 21 deer yesterday. Rattled in a 2.5-3.5 yr old from the other side of the property which was over 100 yrds away. Night sitting and more chasing and fighting. Saw two mature bucks go at it but just couldnt seal the deal. Only saw 1 doe this morning. Hoping for a evening like last night though


----------



## McDan08 (Feb 13, 2012)

Deer Coroner said:


> Where have all the deer gone? Haven't seen jack this morning!


Pretty slow in Knox County as well. Saw a 1.5 yr old 8 and about 8:40 saw a shooter with a doe. No chance of getting him to come my way. He already had his prize


----------



## IL-Gutpile (Jun 25, 2008)

doecollector said:


> Notice how his front half is larger than his back half, this buck is 4.5-5.5 years old. Very nice buck to take


3.5 imo


----------



## McDan08 (Feb 13, 2012)

My buddy saw a doe still with the fawn also


----------



## Ruthunter87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Didn't see anything this morning..

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## McDan08 (Feb 13, 2012)

Ruthunter87 said:


> Didn't see anything this morning..
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


I see youre from Peoria. Thats where Im currently at as well. What county are you hunting in? It was extremely slow today


----------



## raber88 (Oct 1, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## tirty pointer (Aug 17, 2004)

Well I finally got my first glimpse of the rut last night. Had a big 10 come in chasing a doe. Couldn't get him to stop. This morning was crazy. Bucks chasing does everywhere. Saw 8 different bucks and lost count on the does. It is finally going where I am. Wish it was a few days early to get more bow hunting in before the guns start blazing.


----------



## Ruthunter87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Knox county..saw a bunch last night. Hoping this wind calms down. 

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RON in IL (Nov 14, 2012)

here in marshall co. its been slow this year for me. very little if any rutting activity. saw a 6 pt yesterday at 3:45 and a big ten following a doe and her fawn the day before that at about 4:30. good luck everyone. i'll keep you posted on what im seeing in my neck of the woods.


----------



## eldergage (Nov 6, 2011)

on monday night i saw 3 bucks(140" 10 point and 2 basket racks) following down the same trail a doe went earlier. last night i heard bucks fighting and grunting all evening but only saw one doe. and this morning i had 6 deer within 10 yards of my treestand well before shooting light and then didnt see anything after shooting light. public land in jackson county


----------



## kilby91 (Aug 13, 2012)

SoIl.deerslayer said:


> i got my first buck with bow 11-11-12.he was by himself.rattled him in.does still with fawns.little bucks chasing.shotgun hunters got it good i think.i am going back out a week after gun season.still be cruising for sure..by the way.i killed my buck in Alexander county.who you leasing from.i bet i know them.i grew up in that county


My Uncle bought 1700 acres along the river in Olive Branch. It holds a lot of deer and has really good hunting. This will be our 6th year hunting it, and there has been some HUGE deer sightings in the last couple years. Did you know Vern Tabor? He passed away last year, but he is the guy that got us all set up with the hunting land. Really nice guy that ran Little Egypt Farms.


----------



## Andrew10 (Nov 17, 2011)

RON in IL said:


> here in marshall co. its been slow this year for me. very little if any rutting activity. saw a 6 pt yesterday at 3:45 and a big ten following a doe and her fawn the day before that at about 4:30. good luck everyone. i'll keep you posted on what im seeing in my neck of the woods.


Going down to Marshall County for tomorrow evening hoping to have something cruise by


----------



## Deer Coroner (Oct 5, 2011)

Sat a total of 8.5 hrs today in McLean county, got skunked, not 1 frickin deer


----------



## kjdmg (Feb 13, 2012)

Sat from 4:30 am to 5:05 pm today. A long cold day. Killed a yote around 9:30 this morning. Seen a monster chasing a doe about 75 yards from me in alfalfa field. Gave him a few aggressive grunts, and him and the doe stopped dead in their tracks. Then the doe started to slowly walk, the buck looked back at her, and back towards me. Then the doe gave a bleat, and took off. He made up his mind. They gone. Disappointing, but glad I was able to get out one more time, didn't think it would happen. Other than that didn't see anything else.


----------



## RON in IL (Nov 14, 2012)

another slow evening for me. got in the stand at 1:30 and sat till dark. didnt see a single deer. i'll give it one last try tomorrow before i blow the dust off the old winchester.


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

Well I freegin blew it this evening. The drop tine guy I'm after was coming straight down the cow pasture to me as I was hoping he would do. Got 40 yards from me and decided to cross the creek there. I had time to range find him. Pulled back had good time to line up...squeezed and DING DANG....hit an overhanging branch that was 12 yards in front of me. It was 4:30 and no direct sun light anymore. He jumped a few feet and stood there. I put another arrow on and just as I was starting to raise bow up he walked and was behind brush in a few steps. So I let out a short soft grunt and he bolted across the creek and then slowed down to a fast walk. BUMMER for me....that's hunting. Turns out he's not near as big as I thought he was during all the excitement Monday morning when I seen him chasing off the 1.5 buck so he could tend his doe. But he is most certainly wall hanger material. He was cruising back to the area as I hoped he would to get another doe. Two all day sits for him payed off tonight but I couldn't close the deal. Hope I can get another crack at him tomorrow. 

This morning I saw 6 baldies, two 2.5 yr olds, and a 1.5 cruising for does.


----------



## RON in IL (Nov 14, 2012)

hey andrew. good luck tomorrow. hope you get one!


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Hunted all day yesterday and today. I've seen some of the best rutting activity I've ever seen the past two days. Today at noon, I had a doe being chased by 4 bucks at once. All were over 100" deer. I've never seen chasing like that in my life, not on TV, not anywhere. The bucks were wheezing at each other and just going crazy. It was freaking wild kingdom. I put an arrow in the biggest buck of the 4, which I'm guessing was a 140" 4.5 year old. Tracked ok blood, but assume I got one lung. Looking in the morning for him.

Those that say the rut is over have absolutely no idea what they are talking about. It's now the best I've ever seen.


----------



## illinoisbuck (Dec 18, 2008)

last two days i have seen 13 1.5 yo 2 3 yo and about 9 does. alittle bit of chasin and alot of grunting


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

Wow I thought it was just where we were at. Down here in union county fresh scrapes, rubs everywhere and not a deer to be seen all day.


----------



## Obsession63 (Sep 29, 2009)

10 slick heads 1 half rack during daylight....just as I was lowering the bow down I heard the infamous crashing through the woods.... All I could see was a huge body chasing a smaller body. I watched him chase her around a 6 acre alfalfa plot for about 40 min...basically in complete darkness. If she is hot I'm looking forward to getting back after it in the AM!


----------



## Hunterdale (Nov 28, 2009)

Hunted Williamson right at the Union county line the 6th through the 12th. Arrowed a big buck Sunday morning at close range on the ground while stalking through thickets. The encounter happened so fast I didn't have time to count points. Long story short, trailed him 750 yards ran out of blood, even tried to get my dog on him...NO LUCK. Spent 8 hours trailing that day and 3 hours grid searching the next morning. Never found him. His path though took me through some clearings I never saw before and those were ripped up with scrapes. More activity than I've ever seen in one area. Saw a big 12 point standing in an open field with 3 does Monday morning on the drive out. The cold snap should hev them going pretty good by now.


----------



## Ruthunter87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Hunted both morning and evening not one deer seen in the stand! I did however see deer everywhere tonight driving home after sun down!  

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

bucks are locked down with does all over here.


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

Just a button tonight, he lives to see another day


----------



## Talltines22 (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm suppose to start hunting the 19 after gun season in pike county. Anyone think the rut will still be on or any rut activity??


----------



## Talltines22 (Nov 15, 2012)

Any tips??


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Talltines22 said:


> Any tips??


Sit all day.


----------



## twesterfield (Jul 19, 2012)

Talltines22 said:


> I'm suppose to start hunting the 19 after gun season in pike county. Anyone think the rut will still be on or any rut activity??


Same boat, i wont be able to hunt until Thanksgiving morning in Tazwell county...where will the rut more than likely stand and what strategy should i apply? Still use estrus? Use a decoy?

Diamond Deadeye
Spot Hogg Hogg It
QAD HDX
GT ProHunter


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Talltines22 said:


> Any tips??


Plan your hunt before first shotgun!


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

twesterfield said:


> Same boat, i wont be able to hunt until Thanksgiving morning in Tazwell county...where will the rut more than likely stand and what strategy should i apply? Still use estrus? Use a decoy?
> 
> Diamond Deadeye
> Spot Hogg Hogg It
> ...


It gets super tough after the weekend warriors get there crack at it. I've been hunting deer in Illinois for 18 years. If I don't have my deer before. I would say 50% of time I have a tag sandwich. And that might be the case this year. I have saw 5 deer all year and i let a small 8 walk. Should of shot his ass. Just hunt hard and don't give up. Where snouts in Tazwell are you hunting?


----------



## mxer120 (Nov 16, 2008)

Good action this morning in southeast will county until 7:45. Haven't seen a deer since! Getting down at 11 and heading to southern Illinois this afternoon. Good luck!


----------



## twesterfield (Jul 19, 2012)

Ubet28 said:


> It gets super tough after the weekend warriors get there crack at it. I've been hunting deer in Illinois for 18 years. If I don't have my deer before. I would say 50% of time I have a tag sandwich. And that might be the case this year. I have saw 5 deer all year and i let a small 8 walk. Should of shot his ass. Just hunt hard and don't give up. Where snouts in Tazwell are you hunting?


Around the armington area. Sometimes hunt in McLean co. too, north of McLean itself

Diamond Deadeye
Spot Hogg Hogg It
QAD HDX
GT ProHunter


----------



## Talltines22 (Nov 15, 2012)

Is the rut wide open in southern Illinois ?


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

twesterfield said:


> Around the armington area. Sometimes hunt in McLean co. too, north of McLean itself
> 
> Diamond Deadeye
> Spot Hogg Hogg It
> ...


I used to hunt rite outside if Arlington until my relatives sold out to a hunting club. Some nice deer over that way. I haven't hunted there since 2000 but it seems to me that non hunter season didn't effect the deer as much as they do by me now. But I also hunt rite off the 1200 acre state ground. That gets blown up every year. The deer always retreat to the property I hunt now or the neighbors. But he is a idiot and has like 10 guys with guns for 20 acres. I don't know how no one has been shot out there. So they are very hard to hunt in shooting hrs. They will stay on the ridge in the thickets and only move after shooting hrs especially the big boys. 

I hate shotgun season hunters unless they are honest bow hunters that put the time and effort in to the hunt. Not some gun tooting idiot that sat up all night at camp. With the other idiots and polished off 10 cases of beer. 

I have never hunted McLean area. Heard good things about it. But can't say for sure. I have had luck with my decoy around thanksgiving but nothing huge. I don't wont to sound like Debbie downer cause my property gets tough doesn't mean yours will. 

But good luck next week. Hope you pile a big boy up!


----------



## twesterfield (Jul 19, 2012)

Ubet28 said:


> I used to hunt rite outside if Arlington until my relatives sold out to a hunting club. Some nice deer over that way. I haven't hunted there since 2000 but it seems to me that non hunter season didn't effect the deer as much as they do by me now. But I also hunt rite off the 1200 acre state ground. That gets blown up every year. The deer always retreat to the property I hunt now or the neighbors. But he is a idiot and has like 10 guys with guns for 20 acres. I don't know how no one has been shot out there. So they are very hard to hunt in shooting hrs. They will stay on the ridge in the thickets and only move after shooting hrs especially the big boys.
> 
> I hate shotgun season hunters unless they are honest bow hunters that put the time and effort in to the hunt. Not some gun tooting idiot that sat up all night at camp. With the other idiots and polished off 10 cases of beer.
> 
> ...


Yeah, hopefully ill luck out. My property runs from a road to the west, butts up to 100 acres that no one hunts, and trickles into another 100 or so that runs into another hundred. The farthest west property gets hunted, so hopefully they seek refuge on my property! Would a doe decoy with estrus drag and some grunting up my chances? 

Diamond Deadeye
Spot Hogg Hogg It
QAD HDX
GT ProHunter


----------



## Milkman (Jan 18, 2006)

Talltines22 said:


> Is the rut wide open in southern Illinois ?


It is in my neck of the woods, white county. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bushwick (Sep 20, 2008)

still dont think it has taken off yet been out past 2 weeks will county


----------



## ArcherynmyBlood (Oct 19, 2012)

anyone hunting fulton county if so whats going on had to take a few days outta of the woods... so let me hear whats going on


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

twesterfield said:


> Yeah, hopefully ill luck out. My property runs from a road to the west, butts up to 100 acres that no one hunts, and trickles into another 100 or so that runs into another hundred. The farthest west property gets hunted, so hopefully they seek refuge on my property! Would a doe decoy with estrus drag and some grunting up my chances?
> 
> Diamond Deadeye
> Spot Hogg Hogg It
> ...


Wouldn't hurt to try. I have only had luck with my doe decoy this year. It has brought 2 deer in 1.5 and 2 year old. Every time I've had the buck out nothing.


----------



## rmckee84 (Jun 16, 2010)

Back in brown county again, and the deer were moving this morning. Saw 8 does a button buck, 4 pt, and a 3.5 yr old 8 pt. Both bucks ended up pushing the does all around the bottom I was in for about an hour.


----------



## hovimaul (Dec 21, 2006)

Sat 8 hours in a stand yesterday saw 3 deer. Took the morning off found 4 new scrapes on the way to my stand this afternoon. I am a gun hunter as well. Please don't hate I have put my time in and will only shoot does with a gun. In the tree now it's 4p hoping for one last chance


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Dude shoot whatever you want. No shame in any deer!
JEM


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

Well I'm in and done until Monday morning. Saw 2 bucks fighting this morning about 200 yards away. It was not real light out yet so I couldn't tell about size. They were not in a knock down drag out though. Then at 1:30 3 bucks in a row came by. Slowest moving I've seen bucks all week. They were even feeding. The 2.5 8pointer made a few rubs. Had him at inside 20 yards but he needs to grow. At 4:30 I had what looked like a 2.5 behind me but I could never get a real good look at him. He was not moving particularly fast either. I didn't see anything with a slick head the entire day.

The roughly 330 acres I hunt gets no shotgun hunting on it. The adjacent 500 acres does. Deer from both sides of the old rail road tracks run both sides. As usual they will be piled on my side by Monday morning.

Nevertheless I absolutely LOATHE shotgun season:sad:. Guess I will catch up on laundry and practice with the bow. and get some good


----------



## rmckee84 (Jun 16, 2010)

Brown county, sat the evening on a big crp field saw 5 does and 2 2yr old bucks and one 3.5 yr old 8 that was tough to let go but it just wasn't quite what I was looking for. All 3 bucks were checking does and the 3.5 yr old came in full throttle after I grunted at him.


----------



## Obsession63 (Sep 29, 2009)

ArcherynmyBlood said:


> anyone hunting fulton county if so whats going on had to take a few days outta of the woods... so let me hear whats going on


Been hunting my farm in Fulton County for the last few days, have been seeing moderate rutting activity, most of it very late, post sun down. I have passed several decent bucks in the last 3 days until tonight....just at sundown big daddy came out at 35 yards straight down a combine trail connecting my neighbors bean field and my alfalfa field. Let him lay over night and hopefully I will have pics in the AM. If I pulled of the last minute bow kill before gun season starts I will be one happy dude!


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Went for a drive last night. Every single group of does i saw had multiple bucks pushing them.around im the fields.
Looking dang good feom.what see...could be a major kill this weekend 

JEM


----------



## jrhall (Sep 1, 2011)

Planning on a 3 day trip beginning monday morning in Crawford county. Hope to see some rutting


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

I just talked with the owner of my property. One deer killed this morning. Figures it was a small buck. Typical of shotgun hunter hunts 7 days out of the year and shoots what ever moves.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Did a ton off all day sits with the bow the past two weeks. Shot a good buck on wednesday around noon. Ended up making a non lethal shot and he's still alive. He was one of four bucks chasing the same doe. 

In my blind with my gun in lasalle county now. Haven't seen crap and have heard very few shots. Way less than normal. Gonna sit til 11, eat, then be back in my stand by noon. After passing up a ton of deer with a bow, looking for mature bucks, I'd just be happy shooting a doe for the freezer.


----------



## groved (Sep 3, 2007)

I have seen younger bucks chasing but none of the older bucks I have seen were chasing yet. They seemed more interested in running off the younger bucks than the does. I have seen them scent checking trails though. Couple that with my 11 hour sit yesterday with only seeing 1 doe in an area that I have had good activity in the last few days and I'm kinda confused.


----------



## bulpitt62b (Aug 12, 2012)

In the stand with a gun, I know, had a spike come in at first light & ran a circle around me, nose on the ground. About 15 minutes ago he came back by. I sprayed a little buck bomb around after he left the first time & he came back from downwind. Don't know if that had any effect or not. This sums up my season so far, spikes & button bucks. This is my 7th sit.


----------



## MjBears57 (Jan 18, 2012)

As of last night...Will county area still slow for movement. I hope I still get a good chunk of Rut time starting monday after shotgun season. Glad no one will be hunting on my land this weekend


----------



## hovimaul (Dec 21, 2006)

I am in LaSalle county and the results are mixed here. My buddy hunts northern part of the county saw lots if chasing last week and shot a decent 8. Gun hunting today there someone shot a big 12. For me I am in central part of county and I have hunted very hard for two weeks and have seen one spike chasing a doe. I have seen one decent buck that I missed. Sat 6 hours this morning saw nothing did hear some shots but way less than normal. I am back at it now since1. It's 3 now have seen nothing


----------



## MjBears57 (Jan 18, 2012)

hovimaul said:


> I am in LaSalle county and the results are mixed here. My buddy hunts northern part of the county saw lots if chasing last week and shot a decent 8. Gun hunting today there someone shot a big 12. For me I am in central part of county and I have hunted very hard for two weeks and have seen one spike chasing a doe. I have seen one decent buck that I missed. Sat 6 hours this morning saw nothing did hear some shots but way less than normal. I am back at it now since1. It's 3 now have seen nothing


IMO Lasalle got hammered with cwd and the dnr shooting whole herds here trying to prevent cwd. 2 places I hunt near Ottawa where I live had every animal taken off them by dnr. I didnt even bother hunting in them this year to try and let the herd grow. I am hunting at my aunts property in wilmington. still havent seen any movement out that way either.


----------



## SecurityGuy (May 27, 2012)

I've hunted hard all week in Cumberland county. Passed on a few small buck but have not had any shooters in range. Saw a few small bucks chasing does and cruising. Just have not seen a lot of the rut activity / sign I saw last year. 

Still seeing lots of doe with fawns too. I'm just not sure what to think about the activity, or lack of.


----------



## SecurityGuy (May 27, 2012)

Oh, I did pop a coyote on Wednesday...


----------



## bulpitt62b (Aug 12, 2012)

SecurityGuy said:


> Oh, I did pop a coyote on Wednesday...


Congrats on the dog. I definitely plan on some coyote hunting after deer season. This morning an ambulance went by, & 2 different packs were howling like crazy. Also found another dead deer tore apart by those mutts.


----------



## bulpitt62b (Aug 12, 2012)

Had a couple kids ruin my afternoon hunt. Had a doe & her fawn working toward me at 50 yards. They were just a few yards from my shooting lane when these kids go flying by in a car. They then stop about 150 yards from me, start honking the horn, get out of the car & start cussing profusely. It sounded like some high school couple in a heated argument, which it probably was since the high school is only a few miles away. Point is I was surprised this doe still had a fawn with her.


----------



## rmckee84 (Jun 16, 2010)

Brown county, been here since Wednesday nite and I have had bucks chasing does every hunt. This morning I missed out on a big buck 3 times but hopefully he'll come by again tomorrow. Brought a buddy up from SE Missouri and he saw an old mature buck tonite while it was tryin to get a doe pinned down.


----------



## Andrew10 (Nov 17, 2011)

These two were chasing in marshall county... Not mine, and I don't shotgun hunt but I did have the buck in the truck at 25 yards with no shot last week


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

Big buck was crossing my field this morning when I left for work.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Hope he makes it! Hate to see some weekend warrior get it!


----------



## SecurityGuy (May 27, 2012)

I tagged a big doe this morning. Also, pretty sure i saw a buck breeding a doe. Was hard to tell through the brush, but they were about 65 yards from me and they were messing around for about 5 minutes. He was grunting when he came in. It appeared to be a small buck and I never had a shot.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Shot a doe with my gun yesterday at 40 yards. I try to gun hunt like I bow hunt, minimal pressure on my spots. I wish all the other guys around me could do the same! Haven't seen any rutting activity since Wednesday. I'm in southern lasalle county. Heard only one shot since noon. 

Gonna hit it hard again with a bow over thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

Andrew10 said:


> These two were chasing in marshall county... Not mine, and I don't shotgun hunt but I did have the buck in the truck at 25 yards with no shot last week


Well boo :sad: That one on the 4 wheeler looks enormous.


----------



## RON in IL (Nov 14, 2012)

still slow for me here in marshall co. i did manage to shot a doe on friday morning. so at least thats meat for the freezer. no shooter bucks to be seen. i did see a small 8 pt and a 6 pt friday as well but of corse i let them walk. i killed a coyote this morning with the shotgun as well. so thats one less fawn killer out there.


----------



## jrhall (Sep 1, 2011)

Bout to Illinois... hunting in the am for the next 4 days.. what's the latest rut report in southern Illinois... specifically Robinson, Ill?


----------



## SecurityGuy (May 27, 2012)

Ive been hunting cumberland county forthe past 7 days and i saw small bucks chasing this week. Also saw lots of doe with fawns. Hard to believe the rut isnt over yet, but i think there is still some action left.


----------



## Andrew10 (Nov 17, 2011)

Justin_n_IL said:


> Well boo :sad: That one on the 4 wheeler looks enormous.


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

Anyone seeing action still in N. Il.?
The guys on the farm said it was crazy SLOW for the 1st Shotgun season.


----------



## palimbhanger (Jul 6, 2011)

Hunted Several Archery Days Until Gun Season Began In Fulton/Knox County Firearm Season In Fulton Was Awfully Slow.. Plenty Of Shots Heard.. I Ended My Short Vacation With The 162" Buck I Didn't Have A Clean Shot At Day Before Gunseason 26 Yards.. Woulda Loved It With The Bow But Ethics Took Over Killer Instinct.. Good Luck To All Hopefully It Picks Back Up Again.. Weather Snap Might Help


----------



## Deer Coroner (Oct 5, 2011)

No deer left in IL, at least not tonight on the farm I hunt! 60 degree temps in November?...C'MON MAN!, back to the bow thanksgiving weekend!


----------



## bigox (Feb 23, 2008)

Deer Coroner said:


> No deer left in IL, at least not tonight on the farm I hunt! 60 degree temps in November?...C'MON MAN!, back to the bow thanksgiving weekend!


I hear you, in the 50's this week in WI and that ain't right. Will be headed for Adams county in a couple weeks for the muzzle loader hunt with a buddy, I'm sure rut will be over but hopefully things won't be too stirred up. First time going, should be fun no matter what.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

MjBears57 said:


> IMO Lasalle got hammered with cwd and the dnr shooting whole herds here trying to prevent cwd. 2 places I hunt near Ottawa where I live had every animal taken off them by dnr. I didnt even bother hunting in them this year to try and let the herd grow. I am hunting at my aunts property in wilmington. still havent seen any movement out that way either.


wow small world...


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

Andrew10 said:


>


WOW & WOW Thanks for sharing


----------



## MjBears57 (Jan 18, 2012)

bigbucks170 said:


> wow small world...


I guess so!


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Who's hunting in the morning? Can't decided if I should go or let things die down.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Went out this morning to check trail cams and hunt for a couple hrs. This bucked showed up on cam. I also had several does on cam. All checking my mock scrape. I would say there is still decent rutting activity going on. There was only 2 deer shot on my farm a doe and button buck. So i am happy my bucks survived the first weekend warrior season. How old you guys think this buck is?


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

MjBears57 said:


> IMO Lasalle got hammered with cwd and the dnr shooting whole herds here trying to prevent cwd. 2 places I hunt near Ottawa where I live had every animal taken off them by dnr. I didnt even bother hunting in them this year to try and let the herd grow. I am hunting at my aunts property in wilmington. still havent seen any movement out that way either.


I've heard that the DNR was doing some sharpshooting, but I didn't know it was that close to where I hunt. I hunt southern LaSalle county, out near Sandy Ford and then over by Marilla Park. They can keep that herd eradication stuff up North! Luckily none of that has made its way South yet.

I was able to shoot a small doe for the freezer Sunday morning. Time to get back to bow hunting for bucks.

As far as rut activity, I heard two bucks having an absolute brawl Sunday morning. It was 15 minutes before first light, right across the river from me. It was the most intense fight I've heard. Trees breaking, leaves flying, grunting, snorting...just going crazy. They weren't small bucks, you could tell they had substantial antlers from the sound. One eventually chased the other into the river, but he never came through the crossing like I hoped. Still, it was encouraging to witness two likely mature deer that were still in rut mode and hadn't been impacted by all the pressure in the area. Hopefully it cools off for the weekend.


----------



## rmckee84 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey Ubet he's right on the edge bud he looks 3.5 in the body but he is sporting a pretty nice rack.


----------



## Cade (Jul 21, 2004)

Ubet28- what cam is that? Thanks


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

Was out this morning. Didn't see anything but I did get down at 9:00. Wanted to do a stand move. Headed back out about 12:30.


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

Ubet... IMHO I would estimate him at 3.5 as well.


----------



## bulpitt62b (Aug 12, 2012)

Andrew10 said:


>


WOW! Wish my 4-wheeler looked like that. The only reason its even left the trailer this year is cause I forgot my release one morning in the truck & didnt feel like a 1/4 mile sprint back to the stand to beat daylight.


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

Understand it's difficult to give accurate advice on this... what would be the best tactics for this coming weekend?
What are the Bucks doing at this stage in the rut? What stage of the rut is next weekend?
I'm hunting Northern Illinois...
Thanks for any input!


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Cade said:


> Ubet28- what cam is that? Thanks


Bushnell Hd


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Food. Its that time again. Find it..scout entrance and exits...hunt them.

JEM


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

Bucks were cruising this weekend, at least where I hunted in N. Illinois. I ended up shooting a mid-140" 11pt with the muzzleloader on Sunday morning. Tomorrow I'll be back out with the bow.


----------



## oly44 (Nov 28, 2011)

Jeff K in IL said:


> Bucks were cruising this weekend, at least where I hunted in N. Illinois. I ended up shooting a mid-140" 11pt with the muzzleloader on Sunday morning. Tomorrow I'll be back out with the bow.


Im hoping they are still on the move when i head back up north tomorrow for thanksgiving break. Ill be hitting the woods hard when i get back. Public land down at college has been rough.


----------



## jrhall (Sep 1, 2011)

Bucks were chasing pretty hard this morning. Saw 11 bucks and 4 does. 2 bucks pushing 140s and cruising and bumping does... action from daylight till around 830 am. Didn't see much except for walking out. This evening, saw just a cpl young bucks cruising but temps were slil higher tonight. Going back in the morning.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Hope theres action Wednesday night amd Thursday morning

JEM


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

I just talked to my buddy. He's telling me a 24 point that green scored 208 and field dressed at 330. Was taken in Fulton county over the weekend. Anyone have a pic of this deer? He is gonna try and get me one tomorrow.


----------



## mcginty33 (Oct 8, 2011)

Headed out now in S. Illinois, Union County specifically, we'll see how it goes. Wish me luck!


----------



## kentwood1 (Jul 5, 2009)

What part of Union County? I hunt near Dongola.


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

Hunted from 1-dark and seen one lone doe. Not surprised to here Bucks are still cruising. Down to a few days for me. Got called up to go finish a job a in New Orleans lasting 5-6 months. Leave Saturday...so Friday evening will be it for me. Good luck all with your whitetail endeavors guys.


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

Just had a good buck walk in on me as legal shooting time just started. Using whatever light I had, I made out his antlers with binoculars. But, with the overcast skies, it was still too dark to shoot. He responded to a couple grunts very aggressively.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

The doe I killed Sunday morning had a small buck chasing her..then 10 minutes a 130's buck showed up and the 2 tangled for over an hour..each staying across from each with a fence between them. The fence barely held up. Then the smaller one started gouging the doe hard in her rear and I notice blood on his antlers...I got down...and walked with 15 yards of these guys..gun ready. They then ran off. Fortunately she was unharmed..other then my 45 Cal hole through her 

Can't wait to get the bow back in hand tommorow night. This is one of my favorite times of the year becuase the woods are dead of people and I have seen some great bucks over Thanksgiving.


----------



## mcginty33 (Oct 8, 2011)

kentwood1: I hunt property south of Jonesboro, seen a couple groups of does upon entering and leaving the stand, but no bucks. Try again tomorrow lol


----------



## RON in IL (Nov 14, 2012)

hunte for 5 hours today here in marshall co. didn't see a thing.


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

Hunted this morning. Jumped some that were by my stand at dark. Seen a lone doe about 8. Got out of stand early and didn't get to go this afternoon/evening.


----------



## bluearmy28 (Oct 6, 2006)

Several does and decent buck tonight just not close enough


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Saw a small buck locked down with a doe in a corn field right along the road this morning. I also saw two other small bucks out and about.


----------



## RON in IL (Nov 14, 2012)

hunted from 2-5 this afternoon. saw 0 deer. 1 coyote.


----------



## Deer Coroner (Oct 5, 2011)

Hunted McLean county 1:30-dark, didn't see jack until I was walking out, 1 small buck & a doe 100yds out in a cut bean field. Where have all the deer gone?


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

There hiding , every body in Illinois is trying to killem , I'd be hiding to , i sat tonight seen 4does , it will pick up in the afternoons with the full moon coming back.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

2 does at dark. 

JEM


----------



## 1231 (Oct 25, 2010)

ttt. What all has everyone been seeing. Saw 14 does tonite and a small buck feeding in my bean field. They didn't move until last light


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

I haven't been out since shotgun season. Partially cause I have been super busy and out of town. I also wanted to let the area settle down. I'm planning going tomorrow. 

I have a feeling from what my friends are telling me its been super slow since Thursday. GL and keep hunting. I just upgraded my gear so I will be able to be on stand in January if need be.


----------



## MjBears57 (Jan 18, 2012)

Rut over? Anyone seeing anything?


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

I have yet to make it out for longer then 2 hrs. Planning on hitting it hard again next week. 2nd rut should be I. Full swing by Wednesday. Not that it produces monsters but you never know. GL all


----------



## rmckee84 (Jun 16, 2010)

Pretty sure its over could be a few does starting their next cycle soon.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

I almost aleways see one lone giant during ML season - I just have yet to ever get one.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Shot a mature doe with my gun this morning. Had a doe fawn with her, and still had milk in her. Haven't seen a doe with milk this late in a long time. Saw a 2.5 8 pointer at 8:30 this morning, no other buck activity.


----------



## McDan08 (Feb 13, 2012)

Anyone grunting rattling or bleating yet for the 2nd rut? If so any luck?


----------



## McDan08 (Feb 13, 2012)

Is it too late to use some bleats? Have a couple big boys running around at night just trying to pull them in the morning


----------



## Obsession63 (Sep 29, 2009)

McDan08 said:


> Is it too late to use some bleats? Have a couple big boys running around at night just trying to pull them in the morning


At this point in the season I like to get aggressive, I have had good luck (relatively speaking) drawing mature deer out of their hiding holes by rattling and bleats, the grunting won't be as effective in my experience. But over all, unless its going to drop 40degrees in the next day an aggressive play is basically all you have it this point.


----------



## Ragepassthru (Nov 1, 2012)

Is it just around me that things don't seem right??? I'm still seeing a lot of does with young ones. Only seen a couple that seem to have kicked them off. Usually by now the younger ones seem to be running together and the not with the older ones. It's getting confusing :/


----------



## bulpitt62b (Aug 12, 2012)

I've got a question. The farm I hunt on is 400 acres, but mostly tillable. I have 5 different stands. 2 of my stands always have deer around them, just never mature ones. Just this morning a 3 point was under me, & I've seen numerous button bucks. Last year same thing. A couple of my other stands I have shot good deer from, but the wind is seldom right for these stands. When it has been this year, my brother & I aren't seeing a thing. My question is what would u guys do? Sit in the stands where we are seeing immature deer & hope a good one walks by, or hunt a questionable wind. Also the rut activity here has been almost nonexistent. Not sure what the deal is, or what to do.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Was out with the gun again this morning. Heard some grunting and then saw a buck chasing a doe through the thick stuff. Never got a look at his head. Right afterward, a fawn doe came from the same place, by itself. It appeared that the buck and doe took off and left the fawn. Perhaps a bit of a second rut.


----------



## BOOYAH (Feb 2, 2009)

Im looking to try and get down to Jefferson co. the 12-16 ,hope Their back on their feet.


----------

